# Weekly Competition 2022-44



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F' U' R' F' U' R U2 R F' U2
*2. *R' F' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U2 F U'
*3. *R' F R' F U2 F U R2 U' F' U2
*4. *R' U R F U' R U R' U R U
*5. *U' R F U' F R2 U' R' U R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' F' D R2 B' U L2 U2 D' L' D' L' B2 R U2 L' U2 D2 B2
*2. *L' U' L2 D' U2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 L' U F2 R U' F' L2 B' D2
*3. *F R2 F R D2 B' D R2 D2 F2 R' B2 L B2 L U R' U B2
*4. *D F D2 B L U2 R D2 B' D' B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D'
*5. *F' R2 L2 D R D2 R U D' R2 B U2 R2 B' U2 B R2 D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 B' L D F2 L' D L D U2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 F2 L Fw2 Uw2 R D' L' U2 R' Uw2 R2 B2 R' D L' Fw Uw2 B D2 R' Rw' Uw U B' Uw Fw' U' Rw'
*2. *U B U' L U F' D2 L F R2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 F L2 F' D' Rw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 F' L2 F U2 Fw2 R' D R Uw Rw2 Uw2 D2 Rw' Uw Rw L Fw Rw2
*3. *R2 F' L U2 D2 F2 B' U2 F' R2 F' L D' L D F2 D F2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 L' U B2 F2 D' L Fw2 Rw2 D B2 Fw R2 U' Fw F2 D B Rw Uw' Rw Uw B'
*4. *B U2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F' R2 B' R' B2 L F2 U' R F2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 U' B' D F2 Rw2 R2 D' Rw2 F2 U2 L Fw2 B' Rw' L2 F Fw' R' Uw2 D Rw F2 R
*5. *D B' D L F2 U2 F' U' B L2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 L' B2 Fw2 U' Fw2 R D' Rw2 Fw2 U F2 U' L D2 Fw' D R2 Uw2 Fw' U Rw' R2 Fw' Rw B Rw2 L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw U' Fw2 L U2 D' Rw' Lw L Bw Dw' F Uw U' B2 U' Fw' U' R2 Bw' Uw Fw2 D2 Fw F Bw' L' Uw U2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' Fw' B' Rw Lw Fw Rw' D2 Uw L' U B2 Fw2 Uw2 Dw' Fw2 F' R L' U' Uw L' Dw2 Lw' R' Rw Uw' Lw' B2
*2. *Rw Lw Uw L' Dw D' F' B2 D Fw2 D Fw2 Bw L2 U' Lw' Uw' D2 Lw' Bw D2 F' R' Lw' F2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw' B' Dw F Fw Uw2 Rw' Lw2 Dw2 R' Bw' Dw' L2 B' Dw' D' B L2 Bw' U2 Fw R' Rw2 Dw D2 L' U' Uw' Dw2 R' B' D Dw'
*3. *R' Lw Fw D' U' Bw L' F Rw2 Bw2 Rw' B' Bw2 D2 L D2 Rw' Fw D2 F R Bw2 U' R' D' Uw' R F Bw Fw' Lw U2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw' R2 L' D' U2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 Lw Fw L' D2 Lw' D Fw2 F2 Uw' R Rw' L Dw2 Uw Rw' L B L
*4. *Uw Rw U D2 Uw L Bw' Lw2 L D2 B Lw' Uw Fw2 Bw2 B L U' Rw2 R' Bw2 B' Lw F R' Lw2 B Uw2 Fw Lw2 F' L Fw' Lw' U Rw2 U Bw D' U2 F2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw Lw Fw B2 Dw Lw2 L Uw B' F' Uw' Rw Lw2 Fw' F' L2 F2
*5. *Dw B' U' Fw R2 B' Uw' Bw' Fw B' R' B2 Dw Lw2 Dw' Uw L B2 Rw Dw F' Lw' D Rw' B U' Fw Uw R2 Bw U2 B U2 Uw' R' Uw Lw' Fw2 B2 R2 L2 D Lw2 Rw' R U Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Rw' F2 U2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw B2 F' Dw2 U Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Bw' Lw B2 Bw2 D2 U' 3Fw L2 3Fw B' D2 3Fw' B' 3Rw' U' Dw 3Rw' Fw Uw2 Lw2 U2 F' D2 B F Fw2 Bw 3Uw' B2 Rw2 F2 Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw D Dw' L 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw Bw' Lw2 3Uw2 R' Uw R 3Rw F' D' 3Rw' L' Lw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Lw2 R Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 B2 U' Lw2 Rw' L Fw L2 3Uw' B2 Rw' B' 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 F Lw R2 Bw F'
*2. *D2 3Uw Rw2 D2 Fw2 3Fw2 D R' U2 Rw' Fw L' B2 R 3Uw2 3Rw2 Uw Fw' Dw U 3Rw' Bw Uw U2 Bw R2 Lw' Uw Lw2 3Uw2 L U2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 L' 3Rw' 3Uw Rw Fw Rw F 3Fw B Uw2 L' B U 3Fw D' Dw' 3Fw2 Lw R' Rw2 F Fw' 3Fw' Rw2 3Rw2 Lw B2 D' U2 Uw B' R' Rw2 U' 3Rw 3Fw Bw U' D 3Rw' F' U2 3Rw2 D'
*3. *3Uw' Rw2 B' Lw2 Bw 3Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 3Rw' Uw2 B R' B2 3Uw D' 3Rw2 Lw' D 3Fw' L2 3Uw' F' R2 D2 L' Lw2 Uw' F' Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 D' B U' 3Rw' Dw' Fw2 U' F U' 3Fw' 3Uw D U Rw' Dw' Uw Fw Dw2 3Fw' Fw' U' 3Uw2 B2 L F2 B' Bw2 3Rw' L' F Uw' D2 3Uw L Uw' Rw2 Uw Fw F' R' 3Fw Uw' 3Fw Uw' Bw2 Rw' 3Uw 3Rw2 D2
*4. *Uw2 L' F Rw' Fw2 3Uw2 Dw' 3Rw2 B' U D' 3Uw2 Uw F2 3Fw' Fw Dw' R' U' Bw 3Rw Lw Dw2 Rw 3Rw Dw' U Uw Lw B 3Uw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 R U2 Lw2 Bw Dw' L2 3Uw' Bw' Rw D2 3Fw' Bw' Dw Fw2 3Rw F 3Fw2 Lw' L2 3Fw' Lw 3Rw' Dw2 B2 Rw F R' Bw' F2 3Fw' L Lw F R2 L 3Rw' Bw' R' Rw Lw' Uw Bw L2 Fw' U' F
*5. *B' L 3Fw2 3Rw' R' F' 3Fw2 D 3Uw' 3Rw Dw' Fw Bw L' Fw2 Lw' Uw' F' Dw2 3Uw' B 3Uw L2 Bw' F D2 F2 Rw2 3Uw Fw' Rw Fw B2 Bw2 Uw 3Uw2 R2 3Uw' 3Fw' U2 B U' 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw F' R F' 3Rw Lw U2 R' 3Rw' Uw2 L2 Dw2 U 3Fw' L' Dw' 3Rw' Rw2 Uw Dw B2 Uw L' F2 3Uw' Fw' D R' 3Fw' Lw' B' 3Rw Bw 3Rw2 Bw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R' D2 3Fw2 Lw2 F' 3Fw' 3Bw Uw2 Lw' L' D Fw2 3Dw L R2 Bw2 D' L 3Dw 3Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw' 3Dw2 Rw 3Lw R B R' Uw' 3Dw 3Fw 3Lw' B D U2 Dw' 3Rw D R2 Uw2 F' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw' F 3Dw' F' B Bw2 3Fw Lw' 3Uw Dw R 3Fw' Uw' D' Lw2 Fw 3Uw2 F' Uw Lw' 3Rw2 Bw 3Bw2 Rw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 L' 3Fw U2 B' Fw 3Rw' Bw D' Fw L B2 Dw' B Lw L F2 Dw2 D Uw2 Rw2 Uw 3Rw2 U2 Fw' U L Lw' 3Lw2
*2. *F2 Uw2 Dw' Lw' Uw Bw' D' 3Dw2 L' 3Lw 3Rw' U L' 3Fw2 Rw L Bw 3Dw F2 3Fw2 L' B' Lw2 3Dw2 Uw' D L2 3Bw2 Dw2 3Rw' Uw2 D2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Lw' Uw' U' Bw2 Fw' R Bw 3Fw Fw2 3Uw2 D2 Lw' 3Fw' Fw2 R L2 Dw B2 D' 3Rw2 3Uw' L' Dw2 3Lw2 Dw 3Bw Lw2 U 3Fw' Dw2 3Dw 3Fw2 D' B U' D' Lw2 3Fw D' Lw' B' 3Rw Lw' Rw Bw2 3Lw Lw 3Dw' Uw2 U2 F 3Lw' Uw 3Lw D2 U2 3Rw Dw' B2 Rw2 Bw' 3Bw2 Uw' Dw R2 Rw
*3. *Dw' 3Uw D' 3Rw' Uw' L' Uw 3Fw U Rw B Rw2 L' 3Uw2 U2 3Fw' 3Lw Fw F' 3Dw Dw2 F2 L2 3Rw 3Fw U2 3Rw' D U2 B' 3Fw' D 3Lw Fw' D Rw Dw' B' 3Bw' Bw' 3Fw 3Rw2 F 3Dw' 3Uw Uw Rw2 Lw2 Fw' B' Rw2 Bw2 3Uw Fw' F 3Bw 3Lw' 3Rw2 B Uw 3Rw2 3Dw 3Fw2 3Bw' U 3Dw2 R Dw' Lw2 Uw' L' Fw' F 3Rw' 3Bw Lw U Lw Rw B' 3Dw2 B' Fw L Lw R Rw' 3Bw' D L B D2 Fw 3Lw' B' Uw U' D' 3Bw' Bw
*4. *R 3Bw' Bw Lw' 3Bw Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw Fw 3Rw Rw Lw2 F U 3Fw Fw2 Dw' Rw 3Uw B D Uw2 3Dw 3Rw L' 3Dw' F' D 3Bw 3Fw' Rw U2 B' Fw D' Lw2 3Rw2 R 3Bw 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Dw2 R' B2 L' 3Rw' Uw2 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Uw B' 3Bw 3Fw' L2 3Rw' R 3Uw' Fw' B' 3Fw U 3Uw' Bw R U Rw B' R' Rw 3Dw' 3Bw' F2 3Uw2 3Fw2 U2 D' 3Fw' Lw 3Uw' Bw2 F' 3Rw B2 3Uw 3Lw 3Dw Rw2 3Bw2 R2 3Uw' 3Rw' L2 Dw F2 Lw Fw
*5. *D2 Lw2 3Bw' F2 Rw 3Dw F2 Rw' 3Lw2 D' 3Dw' B' Uw' 3Uw2 L2 Fw B Bw2 Lw2 3Fw2 B 3Dw2 3Uw' B' U2 Rw' L F2 Fw2 R' Rw Uw' 3Lw2 R' Bw2 Uw' 3Uw R 3Fw Uw2 F 3Bw 3Lw 3Rw' Lw' 3Bw2 Fw 3Lw' Rw D' U L Fw2 Bw2 U' 3Lw2 3Rw R Uw Dw Bw2 L' F2 B2 Dw' 3Fw' Uw 3Uw' Rw' 3Rw2 3Lw2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Rw Fw Dw' Bw Lw Rw' Dw' 3Dw' Rw2 B Uw2 3Fw' L Bw Uw2 Dw' Lw 3Lw2 3Uw2 U2 Fw2 3Uw Rw D2 U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 U2 F U' R U' R' U' F U2
*2. *R U' R2 U' F2 U' F R2 F' R2 F
*3. *U2 R' U R U' F' R' U' R' U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D U L2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 L' F' R' U' B' L B2 R2 U B F Rw' Uw'
*2. *B' L' U R L' U2 F' U2 L D2 R L D2 F2 B L' U
*3. *L' U B' R' F2 D2 R' B2 D R2 L2 U F2 B2 D R2 B' R' B Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R D' L U2 F' L' U' B' D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 Uw2 L2 B' Rw2 R Fw2 B' Uw2 R' U2 Fw2 F L' Uw' R' Fw2 U B' Uw' Rw' Uw F2 B' Rw' Fw' U z' y'
*2. *L F2 R2 U2 B D' F2 U L2 B2 R' D2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 R' B' R2 Fw2 D R2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 U R' Fw2 D2 F2 U' Fw' B R L D R' Uw' B2 R2 Uw' Rw' Uw Rw2
*3. *R' F2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 U' B2 U' F' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L Fw2 Uw2 R D R' D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 F2 U2 R' Fw F' U2 L U' B' Uw' B' L2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw x' y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw R F R2 D F U2 L2 U B Lw' D Bw' R Dw Fw2 U' L2 U Lw' U' R2 B' Bw U B' L' Rw' D' U2 Uw2 F' D2 R Lw' Fw' Bw R Bw' D Dw' B' L' D U2 Lw2 Bw U' B Fw Bw Dw Rw2 Lw L2 Uw Bw D F2 Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw'
*2. *R2 Bw2 U' Rw Uw' Dw Lw Dw2 R' Uw D2 B' Dw' Bw' Uw' U2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw R L2 Lw' Uw2 U' Fw' D' Dw' U R2 U F Rw Dw2 Uw2 B2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 Uw Dw2 R' L2 B2 R' B' F Fw Dw' U Bw2 R' Rw2 B' Uw Fw' R2 U2 B 3Uw2
*3. *Bw' Uw R2 U' L2 B2 D2 Uw2 Dw' R Fw2 R2 F' Bw' B' Dw' Lw' B Rw' Uw' Rw Dw Fw Lw2 Rw Uw2 Bw2 D' Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw2 B F2 U' F' D2 Rw L2 F2 Dw Bw2 U2 Uw' B U' Uw2 Fw R' Bw2 B Fw Dw2 F' Rw U' F' Dw2 Lw 3Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' F2 Lw2 3Rw Rw' Bw Dw' D' U2 3Fw' Fw2 D2 L' 3Fw Uw 3Rw' D B Fw2 3Fw Lw' 3Fw B' D2 U' 3Fw' L F' 3Rw' Bw2 B2 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw' 3Uw' Fw 3Uw2 Dw U2 Uw' L U 3Rw' Fw 3Uw Rw L Fw' 3Uw Lw' Dw2 Bw' R2 L' F2 3Rw2 Rw Uw2 F' D' Bw Lw Fw' Dw2 F' B2 R F2 3Fw2 U' Uw' Fw' 3Fw Uw2 Lw2 U B2 Uw2 Bw' Fw x'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Bw' 3Rw R2 3Fw' R2 3Rw2 Fw Rw 3Fw' Bw2 F' 3Uw' Bw2 R2 D Dw' 3Lw' R L2 Bw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Fw' Lw' 3Lw2 Uw' L R2 Bw Dw Rw2 3Rw' Bw' 3Uw F' L R Fw' 3Bw2 3Fw 3Uw 3Bw Uw' Rw Fw 3Uw2 3Lw' Lw2 D2 3Dw' 3Rw' L2 F 3Dw' Fw2 B 3Bw' R 3Lw' Uw2 3Fw 3Lw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Lw' Dw2 Uw' B' 3Bw D 3Rw' B2 3Uw2 Fw D2 Dw' F 3Dw2 L' 3Fw2 Rw F2 3Bw D2 3Uw' Fw L 3Bw2 D Uw 3Rw B2 3Lw2 F2 3Uw' Bw 3Fw' Lw D U x' y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B L2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' U L F2 L2 R' B R2 D2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*2. *U2 D B2 L' U2 F2 B' U2 D' R U B2 L2 F2 U R2 U D2 R Fw' Uw'
*3. *D2 B' U' F2 U2 B D2 B L2 F U2 D' L D U L2 D L' F2 Rw'
*4. *B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 B' U' F D' U F' L' U2 B R' U2 R2 Uw
*5. *D2 F U2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 B' U' F2 D' F2 L' R' F' U2 F Rw Uw2
*6. *D' R2 B2 R D2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 B' D' L' F' D' U B L
*7. *F D' B' R' B2 U' B R F2 U F2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R Fw'
*8. *U2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F R F U L2 B U' L F2 U' B D' Rw Uw2
*9. *U' D2 R' F' L B D2 L' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 D' L2 U2 B R' D2 Rw Uw
*10. *B L B2 R D F R L F L2 F' B L2 B' R2 U R' U' Fw'
*11. *R' B2 U B U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L' B' R2 F2 U2 R' F Uw
*12. *R2 U2 L B R' B R F L2 D' L2 U2 D B2 D2 L' D2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*13. *R2 U2 F L' D' F2 R B2 R' U' L2 B2 U F2 D F2 U R2 D Rw Uw
*14. *U' B' L U' F2 U2 R2 B U' L' U D L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' Fw'
*15. *L2 B U' R F L' U R2 F' D2 B2 D L2 U' D2 R2 L2 F' R' Fw' Uw
*16. *U' R F D' F B' D R U' F' B' L2 B R2 F' L2 U2 D' L Uw'
*17. *B2 L D2 B U' L2 U2 L' D F' B L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U F2 U' Rw' Uw2
*18. *B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B' D' F' D2 L2 B D B' R' F U Rw2 Uw2
*19. *F D2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 D U2 R' B' F' L D' B' F U' F2 D2 Rw Uw2
*20. *B2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 R B2 R' U F2 D2 B' R' F' L2 Uw2
*21. *D B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' L D U' R B' D' L D' L' R' Fw Uw'
*22. *L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 B D2 U L' B2 L' D2 B2 D' R B' F2 D2 Fw' Uw
*23. *R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' R' D2 F2 D' B2 D' L B' F' U R' Fw'
*24. *U B2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 F U2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' U' F R2 B' L' Fw' Uw
*25. *U L D' R2 B' L2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F D2 R2 L' D' R2 B F D2 B Rw'
*26. *D2 L B U2 L U2 R' D2 R U2 R' U2 L' U F2 L D F D L2 Uw
*27. *F2 R' F2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 F' D' B2 U' R' B' U F' D2 B' R Fw' Uw
*28. *F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' L' D F U B' R' D U R' F' L' D' Rw2 Uw
*29. *F' D2 F' U D2 R2 B' D' R F' B R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R U' Rw' Uw2
*30. *R' D' R' U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' L B2 U' B D L' F D2 F' Rw Uw'
*31. *F' D F R2 F' D2 B U2 F R' D B2 R2 D2 L' R' U2 F Rw2 Uw
*32. *F' D' B D' L B' L U R2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 Fw
*33. *R' B' U2 R' B L B L' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 Fw Uw2
*34. *R L' F' D2 F2 R' L U B L F D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 F U'
*35. *F L' B L2 B2 D' R' D2 L2 U2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U F L' F2 Rw' Uw'
*36. *B2 R2 D U2 L2 D L2 R2 D' R B' U B L U' L F' D L' Fw' Uw
*37. *R2 B' L' U2 F D2 B U2 F D2 U2 F2 D R D U F' R U Fw Uw'
*38. *L F U2 F2 U L D2 L B2 U B L2 D2 B2 R F2 B2 R U2 Rw' Uw'
*39. *D' R2 D2 R2 L' B U L D2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 U' Rw' Uw
*40. *U2 L' D2 F D2 R' L D B F2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R D Fw' Uw
*41. *D' L D2 R' U2 L U2 B2 R2 U' L2 B F' U2 B' L' U' B' R' Uw'
*42. *U R2 U2 B U B2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 R' D2 B D U2 L' D2 Fw'
*43. *L U' F' U' B U F' L2 B2 R B2 U2 D2 F R F2 U2 Rw Uw2
*44. *B L D B R' B2 U' D2 R B2 R2 U B2 D L2 U2 D' R2 B2 Uw2
*45. *U' F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D R2 L' B D2 U' L2 B2 L U' B2 U' B' Rw' Uw'
*46. *L B2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 B' R' U R' D' L R D' B' U' B2 Rw2 Uw
*47. *U2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 L U' L D' L' F' L B2 U2 L U2 Fw' Uw'
*48. *R B2 U' B2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R' U L2 D2 R D F' Rw' Uw
*49. *U2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' U' R B2 F D2 F R' U B L2 F' Rw
*50. *F B U2 R' F D B U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 B D2 R' U Rw Uw
*51. *B' R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 F' R U B' D L R B F U Rw' Uw2
*52. *R' U B2 D' R' F' U2 D' R2 B' U2 R L' D2 L' U2 L' B' Uw'
*53. *U2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 F D' B2 F D2 L B L2 U L2 U' L' Fw' Uw'
*54. *B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D' L' F2 L U2 L2 F' D' U2 L2 D' F2 Rw'
*55. *B R' D2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 F R' D2 B F2 D L' B2 Uw'
*56. *D2 L2 F U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U2 L' B D R' F' D' L Fw'
*57. *L2 U B2 D' U' L2 U B2 D' R2 B D2 L U2 R' B' F' R2 U' Rw' Uw
*58. *D2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 U' L D' R U' F' R' D2 R D B' Rw' Uw2
*59. *B2 R' D2 R' U2 L2 F2 L D2 L2 U' B' L D B U2 L2 D2 U' Rw Uw'
*60. *U2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U R2 B U L2 R' B' L2 B2 L' F' U L2 B2 Uw
*61. *L' B' R2 D F' L' U2 D2 L' B U D B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U Fw'
*62. *U2 D B' L D2 B' D' L2 F D' R L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 U Fw Uw2
*63. *U2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B' U' L' D2 L2 D2 U Rw
*64. *F2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' D2 B D2 B' F' U' R' B F' L2 D L Uw'
*65. *B U2 D R2 F' D2 L D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D L2 U F2 B R F' Rw2 Uw
*66. *F' U R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D' L D' L F D2 B U2 L D2 Rw2 Uw2
*67. *B2 R U2 L2 F R F D' B' U' L U2 F2 U2 B2 R' L' F2 R' Fw' Uw2
*68. *F' R D2 R' U2 L D2 L F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B' D B2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*69. *F2 L2 D' U' L2 D' L2 R2 U L U B' D' L B2 U' F' L2 F Rw2 Uw
*70. *D' R B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 D2 R2 D' L Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U F' D2 B F R2 F' R D B R2 U2 F D R' D
*2. *L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 R B' L D2 R U' B U F' R2
*3. *D2 B' D' L2 B2 L U' R' B2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 D2 F R2 F U2
*4. *F' R' D2 R U2 L F2 D2 R2 B' R D' L F2 L2 B R B'
*5. *F' D' U2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 B' L' D B2 L F' L' B' F U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' D' L' U2 L' F2 L D' B D2 F' L2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 L2 B' U
*2. *F' D2 F L2 R2 D2 F' D2 R' F2 U' F R2 D L U' L U2 F'
*3. *F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 B' U' L' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L F'
*4. *D B' L2 D2 F2 B R' L' U' L' F' L2 D2 F' B2 D2 F' B2 R2
*5. *L2 F L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 B D L' F R F' U2 B2 D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' U2 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 D F' R' U F L2 U L' D R U
*2. *R2 B' U2 B2 R B2 L' U2 B2 L' U' R2 U2 R' D' B' R' F R
*3. *B' D R D' L2 B' L2 D U2 L2 F U2 D2 R2 F B2 R2 B L2 D2
*4. *D' L' B L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 B2 F' D R
*5. *L U2 B D2 U2 L2 B D2 B L B2 L' D B2 F2 U R2 F2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' F2 U2 L' F2 L D2 R' D L' B F2 L' U' R D L2 B' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 R2 L U' F' R' B' U' F R B2 L2 U2 R' U2 L B2 D2 R2 F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 U B2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 L R' U' B F2 R D2 B2 F2 D' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F' U' R2
*3. *B L' F' D2 R2 D' F2 D2 U2 R2 F D' U' F' R' F2 D R'
*4. *B L F2 L F2 L B2 F2 L F2 D U R U2 F L2 B' L B' R2 Fw2 U L R B2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 R U' Rw2 D2 R' Fw D B L' F Rw D2 U2 Fw B Uw2 D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R F U2
*3. *B D F2 D F2 L2 D U' L2 F2 B L' B' D2 F D2 U' R D'
*4. *B' D L2 U2 F D L' D2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 D Fw2 Uw2 D' F' Rw2 L2 D B' Rw2 R2 Uw2 L' Uw2 U' Rw F2 R D2 Fw Rw L2 Fw L2 Fw2 L'
*5. *Bw2 F Uw D2 U Fw Rw' Dw' Uw' F Rw Lw2 L F Lw' D' Dw Uw2 R F' B2 L2 F Bw' U' Uw Lw Fw2 B2 Lw Uw' Fw' B L U' Dw Lw U D' B2 D2 U B2 Lw2 Fw' Uw2 Dw Bw2 D Bw Uw2 Bw Dw Lw U Uw2 L' Bw Uw2 Fw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R' U' R' U R' U' F2 U2 F
*3. *F2 B2 L F U' L F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F L F'
*4. *F U' F' D' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U L' F D2 F U2 R' U2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 L' F2 Rw2 D2 U Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 R Fw' Rw2 F Uw2 D2 Fw' Uw L R' B' Uw2 D2 Rw
*5. *F R F Uw' U' R' Dw' Fw' R B R2 Uw' Fw' Lw' Uw' R Dw' B Lw2 L Uw' R2 F' U' Fw' F L R' U L' U' B2 Fw Dw' Lw Rw D Bw Fw2 R Rw2 U2 F R' Rw' Fw' U L Dw2 R Fw Lw U' R2 Fw Rw R2 B' R' Lw'
*6. *3Rw2 Bw' U' B2 R L2 Rw Dw B 3Fw F L Fw Lw B Dw2 Lw' R F2 Rw2 3Uw2 Dw' 3Rw' F' Uw2 Lw' F Dw B' Bw' Dw' Lw2 3Uw D2 R2 Bw' B2 3Rw Fw2 Lw' Dw2 R' 3Fw' Uw2 Lw F Rw' L Uw Fw' Bw' B2 3Rw' 3Fw' L U' F' Bw' Fw 3Uw Rw Lw' L U Bw2 3Rw2 Bw B 3Fw2 R' Dw B' Bw Rw2 3Uw Rw2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Rw' Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F U' R2 U2 R'
*3. *L R2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 B' U F' D R F2 L2
*4. *U' L2 U2 B L2 B F U2 B' L2 F U2 L U2 B' D' F R2 D' Rw2 D' L' D Fw2 Uw2 F2 L Fw2 L' Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw D' L' F D Rw U2 Fw' Uw' Fw' Uw Rw'
*5. *R' Uw R' Rw Dw2 U2 R' Dw2 D' Rw' Bw2 Uw2 R2 U Bw' B F U2 L' Fw2 F U2 Dw2 Rw2 R' Fw Dw R Bw' Uw U' L F Uw2 U' Lw2 D' Fw' Bw L U B' D2 Uw Dw Bw2 Lw2 Uw D B2 Rw2 L' Uw' Fw' L Fw Rw' Dw2 R Dw'
*6. *Bw Rw2 U' Dw' R 3Uw Rw' Dw2 Uw' Fw' B U Lw Dw 3Uw2 L B 3Fw R F' B 3Rw' D' B L' U' B Lw' R2 B2 L' Uw2 3Uw2 Dw D U2 3Fw2 R F Bw R' U2 F2 L2 3Uw B' L F Rw' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw' 3Rw R Rw Dw F2 3Uw Fw D2 R2 D2 3Uw' F D' R D Lw2 Uw2 L2 Dw' 3Uw2 F Uw U' Bw' Rw2 U Bw2
*7. *U2 D Uw R Uw' 3Dw2 F' Uw' R' 3Uw' U R' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 3Dw Rw' L2 3Lw2 3Bw Lw' 3Dw' Uw2 Lw 3Uw' Dw2 3Bw' R2 Fw' 3Fw 3Bw' Uw 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 Fw' U Lw' R Dw2 R' F2 Bw' Dw' 3Lw2 Lw' 3Dw' 3Rw 3Lw Rw2 U L2 Rw2 Dw R 3Lw' 3Uw2 Bw F2 U2 3Bw' Lw' 3Dw' Lw2 U2 Lw2 D L2 3Rw Lw 3Lw' Rw 3Dw R2 3Bw' F' R2 3Uw2 Uw' 3Bw2 D2 3Uw2 Bw' R' F2 L2 Fw 3Bw D' F' Fw' Lw U2 F' D' Dw2 Fw2 F' 3Bw2 3Dw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR0+ DL6+ UL1- U3- R4- D1- L2- ALL2- y2 U1+ R5+ D2+ L5+ ALL3+ UR DR
*2. *UR6+ DR1+ DL4+ UL6+ U2+ R0+ D1- L2- ALL4+ y2 U4+ R1- D2+ L5+ ALL4+ UR DR DL
*3. *UR4+ DR1+ DL6+ UL5+ U5+ R0+ D4- L2- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R1- D3- L4+ ALL4- UR DR UL
*4. *UR5- DR3+ DL4+ UL5- U1- R6+ D6+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U5- R2+ D4- L4+ ALL4- UR DR DL
*5. *UR3+ DR3+ DL5+ UL5- U1- R3+ D4+ L3+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R2+ D2+ L5+ ALL1+ UR DR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U R U' L' R' B U' R B R u' r b
*2. *U' L' R' B' L B' L B' R B U l' r' b'
*3. *B' R B R U' R L B' R B' R b
*4. *U B' R' U' L U' R B R' L' U u' b
*5. *R' L' B R' L B L B U B' U' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,-4) / (0,-5) / (4,-4) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (-4,-4)
*2. *(-3,-1) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (6,-2) / (5,-2) / (-1,0) / (-3,0)
*3. *(4,0) / (0,6) / (-4,5) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (4,0) / (-1,-4) / (2,0) / (6,-1) / (3,0)
*4. *(4,0) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (3,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (4,-1) / (6,-2) / (-4,-2) / (2,0)
*5. *(4,0) / (3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (4,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-3,-1) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (-4,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B R L R' U' L B' L R B'
*2. *U B L U' L R L' U R' U' B
*3. *U L B L R B' U' R' B R B'
*4. *B U L R U' L R B' U' L B'
*5. *U B' R' U R' U' R B' L U' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip L U' BL2' U F' R' U flip U2 L BR2 U BL2 L BL2 BR2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' F U2 R2' F R2 F U
*2. *L2' flip U' BL2 BR2' U2' L BL BR flip R2 L2 F' L2 U2' BL2 L2' U' F R2 F2' R2 F' R2 U F' R' U
*3. *F2 flip U' F2' BL' BR' BL U' F2' U2 flip R L2 BL U R2 U2 BL2' BR2' U R2 F U' F2' U2 R2' F2' U F R U
*4. *U2 R2 U' F2' L' F2' R U2 flip U2' F2 R2' L F BR2 BL' L2' F U2' F2' U2 F2 U R' U R2 U2 R' F
*5. *R2 BL2 flip R2 L' U BL2 L' BR2' flip U2' F R2' BR2' BL2 L2' F L2 BL U2' R2 U F2 U2 R' F R' U' F' R

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R' F R U' R' F R' U2 F R2
*3. *U' L B2 L B' D F' R2 F2 U' D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F L' B2
*4. *U B L' F' D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' U B2 L' U B' U' F' Fw2 Uw2 B2 U' B' Rw2 L2 B' D2 R2 D F Rw D R2 Uw2 B2 R' Uw' Rw' B R' Uw U Rw'
*5. *U Fw Uw' Fw U2 D Rw' U' L' Lw2 Fw Bw' U Fw' B' U2 D' B' Lw F' Lw2 Rw F2 R' F R' Bw2 Lw2 L B Uw' Bw2 Lw Rw R Dw' B' D' L U Rw U' R2 Lw2 B' R B R2 U2 Dw R' Dw' F2 Uw2 U2 B2 Bw' Dw R' Fw'
*OH. *D2 L U R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R B' R' U F2 D2 B' D' L2
*Clock. *UR3- DR5- DL3+ UL4- U4+ R4+ D1+ L1- ALL3+ y2 U1+ R2- D4- L2- ALL6+ UR UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L U' B' U R' L' B U' B' L' U' b'
*Square-1. *(4,0) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (5,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,-4) / (2,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,-5) /
*Skewb. *B U L' B L R' L' U B R' U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' l' L' f l' r b f l' B L R' B L B F L
*2. *b B L F' f' r b' l R B' R B' R' F L' R'
*3. *L r' f l' b r B' F' L R F L F L' B'
*4. *R' f' l' r' f' r' b' f' L R B F' L B F'
*5. *r R B' L' b' r f' l' R B' F' L R' B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' U Lw' Bw' L R Bw Uw L' R B' Bw Uw Lw Rw Bw' Lw' Rw Bw' u'
*2. *B Uw Rw U' L' Bw' Lw R' B' Uw' Rw Lw Rw Uw Rw' l r' b
*3. *U Rw Lw' Bw' L B' Rw U' Uw Bw Rw Lw Uw Rw' Bw Rw r b
*4. *Lw' R' B Lw' B Rw Uw Rw' U L Uw Rw' Bw Lw' Uw Bw' Lw u l'
*5. *Bw L' R' B' Uw Bw R Uw' Rw B Uw' Rw' Lw Rw' Bw Rw' Uw' u l' r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R D L U3 L D3 R U2 R U L3 D2 R2 U L2 D2 R U R2 U L2 U L D3 R U R2 U L U R D L2 U R D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L U2 R D3 L2 U R D L U L D R3 U L3 U R U R2 D2 L2 U2 L D R U R2 D2 L D L U R U L U R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R2 U2 L U L2 D R D2 R U3 R D L U L D2 L D R2 U L2 U R2 U R D L D R U2 L D3 R U3 L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L2 U R3 U L U R D L D2 L2 U3 R2 D2 R D L U L2 U R U L D R D2 L U3 R2 D R U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D2 L3 U R D L U3 R2 D2 L U L D R U R2 D L2 D R U2 R U L D R D2 L3 U R3

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 D' B2 R' D' R' B' R' L B L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' B2 U B2 U L' B R' D' R' B L2 B2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' B' U' R2 U' L2 U R2 D' U' L' F L D2 L' U' B2 R2 F R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' R2 F2 L2 B' R F' B2 D' F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' L F U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R L' F D' L F2 D L D' F' L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U B' R2 L2 F2 U' L' D2 F B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U
*2. *D B2 R D2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L' U' B D' R2 F D'
*3. *R2 D B' D2 U2 R U2 L' D2 F2 L2 F' D F' U2 F' D B2
*4. *F D2 B D L' U2 B2 U2 R D2 L R B U2 L D2 F2 U
*5. *B U F R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 F' U F' L2 F' D' R D'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UL UB UL UF UB UR UB UR UF UR UL UB RF UF UR UB LB UL UB LB RF UF UR UF UR UL RB LF UL UB UR UF LB RB UR UB UL UF LF UL DB DL LB UB DL DR RB DB DR RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR+2 UB+ LF+ DL LF-
*2. * UB UR UB UL UF UR UL UF UL UB UR UB LB UL LB RF UF UR UF UB UR RF UF UL LB UL RB UB UR UF RB UB UR UF LF UF UR UB UL UF RF DB DR DF DL DB DR DF RF DR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR+2 UB UR+ DL+2 LF UF-2 DL-2 LB+ DB+2 LB UL+ DB-2
*3. * UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UL UF UB UR UB UR UF LB UL UF UB UR UF LB UB LB RF UF UL UB UL UF UR RF LF UL UB UR RB UB UL UF UL UB UR RB LF DF RF DR DB DF DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UB UR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF LF UB+ UR LB UB+2 RF DF-2 DR RB+2 DF+2 DL+2 DB+ RB+ RF+2 DL+ UL- UF
*4. * UF UL UF UR UF UR UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UF UB RF UR UF UL LB UL UB UR UL LB RB UR UF UB UL UF UR LF UF UL RF UR RB UR DB DL DB DF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF RF+2 UF RF+2 DL+ LB+2
*5. * UR UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UB UR UL LB RF UR UF UB UL UF UR UF UR UL LB RF RB UR LF UF UR UL LF UL UF UB RB LF UF UR UB DL DB LB UL DB DF LF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB LB+ UL UF RF-2 UR RF+2 DB LB+2 UB+2 DR+2 RB+ DR+ DL UL+ UB+ UL+2 UF+2 DL- LF+ DL+ LF- DR- RB+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U B L BL L' BL' B' L' U BL' U' B' U B BL U R' F' L' F L U' L F' L' R' L R' F R' U B U' D' B' U F' BR
*2. *U L F R' F' U L F R' F' R' L' F' L F R U' L' U L' F L' U F' R F' U R F L F' L BR BL' L F D B D U'
*3. *L' U L B L BL L' BL' B' L U L B BL L BL' L' B' F' U' R' F' U R U F' L U L' U' D L BL' B' BL F' R'
*4. *R U L' U' L F U' R U F L' R' U' R U L R F L F L R U L' F R' U' L F R' F' BL B D' B' D U' F
*5. *U' B BL L BL' L' B' U' L U' F U R U' R' F' U' L U F R' L' U R F' U' R U L' F L' BR' U' L' R U B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2022)

Results for week 44: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, ichcubegerne, and Ash Black!

*2x2x2*(225)
1.  1.13 BrianJ
2.  1.15 Legomanz
3.  1.36 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.38 SzokL
5.  1.46 Luke Garrett
6.  1.51 mipmopblorg
7.  1.66 MichaelNielsen
8.  1.67 fdskljgrie
9.  1.89 CornerTwisted
10.  1.95 AydenNguyen
10.  1.95 Theo Goluboff
12.  1.99 Ryan Pilat
13.  2.00 leomannen
14.  2.07 JackPfeifer
14.  2.07 fc3x3
16.  2.18 TipsterTrickster 
17.  2.21 DhruvA
18.  2.32 Cuber2s
19.  2.33 aricuber
20.  2.34 JChambers13
21.  2.44 Jge
22.  2.46 Greyson banana
23.  2.47 DistanceRunner25
24.  2.58 Zamirul Faris
25.  2.60 Tues
25.  2.60 2018KEAR02
27.  2.64 tsutt099
28.  2.70 Cody_Caston
29.  2.71 lilwoaji
30.  2.75 Greyson bananas
31.  2.76 nigelthecuber
32.  2.83 Adam Chodyniecki
32.  2.83 parkertrager
34.  2.86 Daniel Partridge
35.  2.91 AmyCubes_
35.  2.91 cuberkid10
37.  2.92 BradenTheMagician
38.  2.95 AustinReed
39.  2.97 Jorian Meeuse
40.  2.99 Adweehun
41.  3.03 Sub1Hour
42.  3.05 Dream Cubing
43.  3.06 ponte_fast
44.  3.12 Jan Kasprzak
45.  3.13 AndyMok
46.  3.17 agradess2
47.  3.18 Vector
48.  3.19 TheCubingAddict980
49.  3.27 turtwig
50.  3.28 HTS98
51.  3.34 CodingCuber
52.  3.35 Nevan J
53.  3.39 weatherman223
54.  3.40 derk
55.  3.41 LHCUBE2017
56.  3.48 Cubey_Tube
57.  3.50 Ontricus
58.  3.53 rdurette10
59.  3.54 Jude_Stradtner
60.  3.58 ichcubegerne
61.  3.61 Ash Black
62.  3.63 stanley chapel
63.  3.65 Swagrid
63.  3.65 Puppet09
65.  3.66 logofetesulo1
66.  3.67 WizardCM
67.  3.68 Topher_
67.  3.68 InfinityCuber324
69.  3.69 Kgr
70.  3.70 sigalig
71.  3.71 zSquirreL
72.  3.72 midnightcuberx
72.  3.72 Triangles_are_cubers
74.  3.74 Fred Lang
74.  3.74 yijunleow
76.  3.76 The Cubing Fanatic
77.  3.78 abhijat
78.  3.79 cubeth
79.  3.80 KDJ
80.  3.81 Magma Cubing
81.  3.85 Jakub D
81.  3.85 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  3.85 gruuby
84.  3.86 NewoMinx
84.  3.86 Shadowjockey
86.  3.88 EvanWright1
87.  3.90 Hargun02
88.  3.91 bennettstouder
89.  3.92 carlosvilla9
90.  3.95 MCuber
91.  3.98 Timona
91.  3.98 Oliver Pällo
93.  3.99 thecubemaster23
94.  4.01 MartinN13
95.  4.02 edsch
95.  4.02 Antto Pitkänen
95.  4.02 Luke Solves Cubes
98.  4.04 trangium
99.  4.05 Kyle Ho
100.  4.06 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
101.  4.14 Fisko
102.  4.15 Clock_Enthusiast
102.  4.15 JacobLittleton
104.  4.17 DGCubes
104.  4.17 AidenCubes
106.  4.18 EDDDY
107.  4.23 Mr_Man_I_Am
108.  4.29 jameschng
109.  4.31 VectorCubes
109.  4.31 tJardigradHe
111.  4.33 calcuber1800
112.  4.35 bluishshark
112.  4.35 João Vinicius
114.  4.37 Enoch Jiang
115.  4.38 Cubing Mania
116.  4.40 Caleb Rogers
116.  4.40 sqAree
118.  4.42 MaksymilianMisiak
119.  4.43 Maxematician
120.  4.48 ARSCubing
121.  4.49 Ianwubby
122.  4.50 vishwasankarcubing
123.  4.51 TheReasonableCuber
124.  4.52 d2polld
125.  4.53 mouses_ikae
126.  4.54 bh13
127.  4.55 KingWilwin16
128.  4.57 Dabmachine1
129.  4.58 Koen van Aller
129.  4.58 DUDECUBER
131.  4.59 BradyLawrence
132.  4.64 abunickabhi
133.  4.66 Parke187
133.  4.66 vilkkuti25
135.  4.67 Nitin Kumar 2018
136.  4.71 Nong Quoc Khanh
137.  4.76 dhafin
138.  4.83 Calcube
139.  4.87 drpfisherman
140.  4.94 rlnninja44
141.  4.97 michaelxfy
142.  5.07 hotufos
143.  5.13 FishTalons
144.  5.21 Cubing_Paddy
145.  5.26 DynaXT
146.  5.29 Bigcubesrule
147.  5.30 Poketube6681
148.  5.35 JakeAK
149.  5.38 cubenerd74
149.  5.38 Noob's Cubes
151.  5.48 samuel roveran
152.  5.50 Homeschool Cubing
153.  5.53 Cale S
154.  5.55 Meanjuice
155.  5.60 juanixxds
156.  5.67 WTFperm
157.  5.70 CubeEnthusiast15
158.  5.75 EthanMCuber
159.  5.78 Johnathan Young
160.  5.89 yoyoyobank3
161.  5.91 wrmlover
162.  5.92 Abram Grimsley
163.  5.93 Henry13
164.  6.02 SpeedCubeLegend17
165.  6.03 GooseCuber
166.  6.15 Chai003
166.  6.15 Hazwi
168.  6.20 Jason Tzeng
169.  6.23 Hyperion
170.  6.24 MrLunarWolf
171.  6.29 bbbbbbbowen
171.  6.29 Bogdan
173.  6.31 CubeLub3r
174.  6.32 Panagiotis Christopoulos
175.  6.36 N4C0
176.  6.45 Isaiah The Scott
177.  6.56 edcuberrules8473
178.  6.60 Lewis
179.  6.71 Jack Law
180.  6.88 NONOGamer12
181.  6.91 Quixoteace
181.  6.91 Tekooo
183.  6.95 GrettGrett
184.  7.03 wgisme
185.  7.09 Poorcuber09
186.  7.34 Gavsters_Cubing
187.  7.36 Jrg
188.  7.46 Qzinator
189.  7.50 orangeicing
190.  7.53 linus.sch
191.  7.54 Mike Hughey
192.  7.62 roxanajohnson01
193.  7.64 V Perm
194.  7.86 Xnightslayer99
195.  7.94 Mrdoobery
196.  7.96 Natemophi
197.  7.98 Cube for Thewan
198.  8.07 padddi
199.  8.17 SuperSkewb
200.  8.25 One Wheel
201.  8.29 EmmaTheCapicorn
202.  8.37 Rubika-37-021204
203.  8.47 CuberThomas
204.  8.80 Dcubing
205.  8.89 UkkoE
206.  8.90 Cuber987
207.  8.97 ArdenLuvzCats
208.  9.16 shaub1
209.  9.20 Duncan Kimmett
210.  9.32 kbrune
211.  9.40 myoder
211.  9.40 Nash171
213.  9.56 sporteisvogel
214.  10.13 Exmestify
215.  10.46 Andy Chakarov
216.  10.51 Penguinocuber
217.  10.56 arbivara
218.  10.82 Mormi
219.  11.53 Krökeldil
220.  11.54 Young_sap_BeCubing
221.  12.25 lucazdoescubingstuff
222.  14.14 ChaseTheCuber12
223.  14.18 Huntsidermy Cubed
224.  14.76 Jacck
225.  21.99 Zacian1516


*3x3x3*(302)
1.  5.80 iLikeCheese
2.  6.05 Theo Goluboff
3.  6.43 Luke Garrett
3.  6.43 BrianJ


Spoiler



5.  6.73 benzhao
6.  6.93 Jacob Nokes
7.  6.98 Adam Chodyniecki
8.  7.26 lilwoaji
9.  7.35 tsutt099
10.  7.50 Ryan Pilat
11.  7.51 Zamirul Faris
12.  7.67 DistanceRunner25
13.  7.83 Charles Jerome
14.  7.87 Adweehun
15.  7.88 DLXCubing
16.  7.95 NewoMinx
17.  8.05 Dream Cubing
18.  8.08 eyeballboi
19.  8.10 AndyMok
20.  8.13 David ep
21.  8.16 Brendyn Dunagan
22.  8.17 Vector
23.  8.24 Max C.
23.  8.24 Labano
25.  8.30 tJardigradHe
25.  8.30 Tues
27.  8.31 JChambers13
28.  8.39 Elijah Rain Phelps
28.  8.39 FishyIshy
30.  8.41 Jge
31.  8.51 EvanWright1
32.  8.53 mihnea3000
33.  8.54 cuberkid10
34.  8.57 fun at the joy
35.  8.61 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
36.  8.66 BradenTheMagician
37.  8.72 Hargun02
38.  8.82 Jude_Stradtner
39.  8.97 Ash Black
40.  8.98 Cale S
41.  9.00 ponte_fast
42.  9.02 SzokL
43.  9.06 Greyson banana
44.  9.14 Skewb_Cube
44.  9.14 Shadowjockey
46.  9.16 yijunleow
47.  9.21 aricuber
47.  9.21 Charlene Palafox
49.  9.23 derk
50.  9.26 Kylegadj
51.  9.33 CodingCuber
52.  9.35 Greyson bananas
53.  9.44 Utkarsh Ashar
54.  9.48 Jorian Meeuse
55.  9.49 turtwig
56.  9.50 leomannen
56.  9.50 AustinReed
58.  9.53 Mr_Man_I_Am
59.  9.54 qaz
60.  9.56 WizardCM
61.  9.60 Cuber2s
62.  9.61 cubeth
63.  9.65 abhijat
64.  9.66 DhruvA
65.  9.69 EDDDY
66.  9.70 Swagrid
67.  9.72 The Cubing Fanatic
68.  9.78 MartinN13
69.  9.81 TheCubingAddict980
69.  9.81 Cody_Caston
71.  9.85 MaksymilianMisiak
72.  9.87 Antto Pitkänen
73.  9.91 2017LAMB06
74.  9.92 BradyLawrence
75.  9.96 JLSH
76.  9.97 MCuber
77.  10.01 Timona
78.  10.06 Puppet09
79.  10.15 d2polld
80.  10.17 Ontricus
80.  10.17 leolrg
82.  10.18 abunickabhi
83.  10.19 TheReasonableCuber
83.  10.19 Chris Van Der Brink
85.  10.22 Oliver Pällo
86.  10.23 Vince M
87.  10.24 logofetesulo1
88.  10.27 ichcubegerne
89.  10.36 mariotdias
90.  10.38 thecubemaster23
91.  10.43 LHCUBE2017
92.  10.44 Fred Lang
93.  10.52 JacobLittleton
94.  10.57 agradess2
95.  10.58 Neon
95.  10.58 Parke187
97.  10.59 20luky3
98.  10.67 DGCubes
99.  10.71 Hayden Ng
100.  10.75 Nong Quoc Khanh
101.  10.84 bbbbbbbowen
101.  10.84 Koen van Aller
101.  10.84 Garf
104.  10.93 wearephamily1719
105.  10.97 the super cuber
106.  11.06 aznbn
107.  11.07 midnightcuberx
107.  11.07 Sub1Hour
109.  11.08 Luke Solves Cubes
110.  11.11 michaelxfy
111.  11.18 VectorCubes
112.  11.22 bennettstouder
112.  11.22 Maxematician
114.  11.23 gruuby
115.  11.30 KingWilwin16
116.  11.34 Trexrush1
117.  11.40 dhafin
118.  11.51 AmyCubes_
119.  11.56 Kgr
120.  11.60 weatherman223
121.  11.62 lumes2121
122.  11.63 KDJ
122.  11.63 rlnninja44
124.  11.66 jameschng
125.  11.72 Cubey_Tube
126.  11.74 JakeAK
127.  11.76 edsch
128.  11.80 pjk
128.  11.80 trangium
130.  11.83 drpfisherman
131.  11.91 Natemophi
132.  11.92 Ianwubby
133.  11.98 sigalig
133.  11.98 Fisko
135.  11.99 sqAree
136.  12.06 LwBigcubes
137.  12.13 João Vinicius
138.  12.19 FishTalons
139.  12.27 juanixxds
140.  12.32 fdskljgrie
141.  12.44 ARSCubing
142.  12.46 any name you wish
143.  12.49 Dabmachine1
144.  12.57 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
145.  12.61 zSquirreL
146.  12.68 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
147.  12.70 Omkar1
148.  12.77 Magma Cubing
149.  12.79 WHY841
150.  12.80 DUDECUBER
151.  12.85 superkitkat106
152.  12.86 xyzzy
153.  12.89 DynaXT
154.  13.04 CubeLub3r
155.  13.11 PCCuber
156.  13.13 Ssiא
157.  13.24 carlosvilla9
158.  13.27 Calcube
159.  13.29 Hana_n
160.  13.33 Nitin Kumar 2018
161.  13.37 qatumciuzacqul
162.  13.48 Cubing Mania
163.  13.49 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
164.  13.57 Babbelbao
165.  13.61 Mattecuber
166.  13.68 yoyoyobank3
167.  13.69 ican97
168.  13.70 AidenCubes
169.  13.71 Kaito Kid Cuber
170.  13.73 Triangles_are_cubers
171.  13.74 vilkkuti25
172.  13.78 Nevan J
173.  13.86 nigelthecuber
174.  13.90 Ayce
175.  13.95 breadears
175.  13.95 Topher_
177.  14.26 InfinityCuber324
178.  14.35 tavery343
179.  14.36 HTS98
180.  14.57 Henry13
181.  14.64 rdurette10
182.  14.75 Halqrius
183.  14.90 Kyle Ho
184.  14.91 mouses_ikae
185.  14.93 nonamed_duck
186.  15.08 Isaiah The Scott
187.  15.18 Bigcubesrule
188.  15.25 Xauxage
189.  15.51 stanley chapel
190.  16.08 Enoch Jiang
191.  16.14 Chai003
192.  16.27 WTFperm
193.  16.30 bluishshark
194.  16.37 cubenerd74
195.  16.38 Homeschool Cubing
195.  16.38 Noob's Cubes
197.  16.40 SpeedCubeLegend17
198.  16.52 Duncan Kimmett
199.  16.53 Abram Grimsley
200.  16.58 Jan Kasprzak
201.  17.04 Li Xiang
202.  17.07 RisingShinx
203.  17.17 padddi
204.  17.18 GabTheCuber
205.  17.29 GooseCuber
206.  17.33 Poketube6681
207.  17.51 shaub1
208.  17.52 Petri Krzywacki
208.  17.52 kbrune
210.  17.64 myoder
211.  17.70 Hyperion
212.  17.81 Bogdan
213.  17.88 RyanSoh
214.  17.89 Poorcuber09
215.  17.99 Clock_Enthusiast
216.  18.17 Cubing_Paddy
217.  18.80 Hazwi
218.  18.98 wrmlover
219.  19.02 Tekooo
220.  19.26 hotufos
221.  19.27 samuel roveran
222.  19.45 Meanjuice
223.  19.67 CuberThomas
224.  19.71 FeelTheBeat
225.  19.93 Johnathan Young
226.  20.17 Jason Tzeng
227.  20.35 mipmopblorg
228.  20.54 EthanMCuber
229.  21.14 Jakub D
230.  21.26 Lukz
231.  21.37 roxanajohnson01
232.  21.39 Lord brainy
233.  21.41 N4C0
234.  21.54 1davey29
235.  21.64 Lewis
235.  21.64 UnknownCanvas
237.  21.69 CubeEnthusiast15
238.  21.71 Jrg
239.  21.72 linus.sch
240.  22.25 CUBERITHM
241.  22.37 NONOGamer12
242.  22.44 V Perm
243.  22.50 Elisa Rippe
244.  22.83 jordi_frei
245.  22.95 SuperCrafter51
246.  23.00 One Wheel
247.  23.27 sporteisvogel
248.  23.59 MrLunarWolf
249.  23.87 Mike Hughey
250.  24.05 GrettGrett
251.  24.46 orangeicing
252.  24.52 Tom466
253.  24.53 Rubika-37-021204
254.  24.54 JC Botha
255.  24.70 Huntsidermy Cubed
256.  24.73 IsekaiMe
257.  24.86 nurhid.hisham
258.  24.95 GWL1000
259.  24.96 Quixoteace
260.  25.29 Jack Law
261.  25.40 Christopher Crnjak
262.  25.47 Cube for Thewan
263.  25.64 edcuberrules8473
264.  25.99 Mormi
265.  26.42 Penguinocuber
266.  26.54 Gavsters_Cubing
267.  26.58 Exmestify
268.  26.64 SuperSkewb
269.  26.71 ArdenLuvzCats
270.  27.03 leemer21
271.  27.19 Panagiotis Christopoulos
272.  27.44 Nash171
273.  27.59 Ricco
274.  28.55 Mr Cuber
275.  28.57 Cuber987
276.  28.74 Xnightslayer99
277.  28.89 KIM ROYO
278.  29.13 GT8590
279.  29.97 Andy Chakarov
280.  30.71 Mrdoobery
281.  30.81 Futurechamp77
282.  30.98 Krökeldil
283.  32.32 arbivara
284.  33.02 Lutz_P
285.  33.74 bernardspeedcuber
286.  34.69 Qzinator
287.  35.04 Young_sap_BeCubing
288.  35.38 Jacck
289.  37.10 EmmaTheCapicorn
290.  38.38 ChaseTheCuber12
291.  40.41 JailtonMendes
292.  41.76 MatsBergsten
293.  42.38 HelgeBerlin
294.  42.77 Zacian1516
295.  48.54 lucazdoescubingstuff
296.  51.83 Athervus
297.  52.59 DarkSolver2201
298.  1:42.54 Ronak das
299.  DNF DanielRubicsCube
299.  DNF Taffy23
299.  DNF wgisme
299.  DNF 2Slow2Solve


*4x4x4*(158)
1.  27.98 cuberkid10
2.  29.11 Jacob Nokes
3.  30.94 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  31.20 tJardigradHe
5.  31.88 AndyMok
6.  32.67 Hargun02
7.  33.07 Ryan Pilat
8.  33.91 NewoMinx
9.  33.96 Dream Cubing
10.  34.18 aricuber
11.  34.28 derk
12.  34.96 EDDDY
13.  35.24 Hayden Ng
14.  35.39 parkertrager
15.  36.32 AustinReed
16.  36.81 EvanWright1
17.  36.96 MCuber
18.  37.70 BradenTheMagician
19.  37.90 abhijat
20.  38.34 Ash Black
21.  38.53 DhruvA
22.  38.73 WizardCM
23.  38.97 Tues
24.  39.12 leomannen
25.  39.13 logofetesulo1
26.  39.14 Ontricus
27.  39.19 sigalig
28.  39.57 Adweehun
29.  40.15 qaz
30.  40.74 ponte_fast
31.  41.23 tsutt099
32.  41.48 agradess2
33.  41.49 MaksymilianMisiak
34.  41.67 DGCubes
35.  41.79 João Vinicius
36.  42.54 ichcubegerne
37.  42.87 zSquirreL
38.  43.14 Cubey_Tube
39.  43.59 carlosvilla9
40.  43.70 Magma Cubing
41.  43.84 KingWilwin16
42.  45.32 Timona
43.  45.36 Adam Chodyniecki
44.  45.80 Ianwubby
45.  46.30 Greyson bananas
45.  46.30 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
47.  46.46 weatherman223
48.  46.53 JacobLittleton
49.  46.56 juanixxds
50.  46.58 Trexrush1
51.  46.61 cubeth
52.  46.73 bbbbbbbowen
53.  47.32 xyzzy
54.  48.01 MartinN13
55.  48.18 The Cubing Fanatic
56.  48.24 Vince M
57.  48.47 abunickabhi
58.  48.58 TheReasonableCuber
59.  48.74 Maxematician
60.  48.75 Triangles_are_cubers
61.  49.50 Greyson banana
62.  49.69 gruuby
63.  49.86 FishTalons
64.  50.01 sqAree
65.  50.71 bennettstouder
66.  50.88 Mr_Man_I_Am
67.  51.08 Parke187
68.  51.61 Utkarsh Ashar
69.  52.08 AmyCubes_
70.  52.85 Calcube
71.  53.00 stanley chapel
72.  53.76 Koen van Aller
73.  53.80 CodingCuber
74.  54.29 rdurette10
75.  54.38 DynaXT
76.  54.53 Jude_Stradtner
77.  54.58 lumes2121
78.  54.86 ican97
79.  54.99 thecubemaster23
80.  55.63 Jorian Meeuse
81.  56.19 d2polld
82.  56.31 elimescube
83.  56.48 Fisko
84.  57.47 AidenCubes
85.  58.08 tavery343
86.  59.12 breadears
87.  59.17 yoyoyobank3
88.  59.55 Kgr
89.  59.75 InfinityCuber324
90.  1:00.07 nigelthecuber
91.  1:00.85 Nitin Kumar 2018
92.  1:01.07 vilkkuti25
93.  1:01.14 Bigcubesrule
94.  1:01.80 Abram Grimsley
95.  1:02.60 Omkar1
96.  1:04.23 mouses_ikae
97.  1:05.10 Cubing Mania
98.  1:05.16 Hyperion
99.  1:05.56 SpeedCubeLegend17
100.  1:06.80 HTS98
101.  1:06.90 Nevan J
102.  1:06.95 Ayce
103.  1:07.18 Henry13
104.  1:07.82 Poorcuber09
105.  1:09.07 padddi
106.  1:09.20 Poketube6681
107.  1:09.26 CubeLub3r
108.  1:09.46 calcuber1800
109.  1:10.10 hotufos
110.  1:11.42 ARSCubing
111.  1:12.33 GooseCuber
112.  1:14.53 Isaiah The Scott
113.  1:14.71 myoder
114.  1:15.08 Swagrid
115.  1:17.01 One Wheel
116.  1:18.39 Clock_Enthusiast
117.  1:18.47 GrettGrett
118.  1:19.06 Jason Tzeng
119.  1:19.99 Lewis
120.  1:20.62 Bogdan
121.  1:22.13 Petri Krzywacki
122.  1:25.29 Meanjuice
123.  1:26.50 Jrg
124.  1:26.52 Topher_
125.  1:26.54 IsekaiMe
126.  1:26.66 linus.sch
127.  1:30.88 EthanMCuber
128.  1:31.87 Dabmachine1
129.  1:32.35 kbrune
130.  1:34.87 Tekooo
131.  1:36.25 sporteisvogel
132.  1:37.03 Rubika-37-021204
133.  1:37.71 jameschng
134.  1:37.91 Quixoteace
135.  1:37.95 samuel roveran
136.  1:40.21 fdskljgrie
137.  1:40.59 Hazwi
138.  1:41.03 Kyle Ho
139.  1:47.76 Jacck
140.  1:48.26 MrLunarWolf
141.  1:55.07 Jack Law
142.  1:55.50 RisingShinx
143.  1:56.43 CuberThomas
144.  1:56.57 shaub1
145.  2:00.21 Cube for Thewan
146.  2:02.37 ArdenLuvzCats
147.  2:15.86 Christopher Crnjak
148.  2:22.27 Nash171
149.  2:26.69 edcuberrules8473
150.  2:34.81 SuperSkewb
151.  2:36.55 EmmaTheCapicorn
152.  2:46.81 Mormi
153.  3:01.28 arbivara
154.  3:06.34 Qzinator
155.  3:11.09 MatsBergsten
156.  DNF Vector
156.  DNF rlnninja44
156.  DNF Krökeldil


*5x5x5*(91)
1.  49.84 Dream Cubing
2.  54.08 Hayden Ng
3.  54.48 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  57.37 Ryan Pilat
5.  1:00.54 abhijat
6.  1:01.51 Hargun02
7.  1:02.76 Luke Garrett
8.  1:03.13 Ash Black
9.  1:04.97 turtwig
10.  1:06.53 ichcubegerne
11.  1:07.32 Adweehun
12.  1:08.75 DhruvA
13.  1:08.87 MaksymilianMisiak
14.  1:09.18 michaelxfy
15.  1:10.60 Max C.
16.  1:10.61 derk
17.  1:11.04 agradess2
18.  1:11.38 logofetesulo1
19.  1:13.78 ponte_fast
20.  1:14.41 sigalig
21.  1:14.69 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:14.72 EDDDY
23.  1:14.73 LwBigcubes
24.  1:15.68 Keroma12
25.  1:15.99 Charles Jerome
26.  1:16.62 João Vinicius
27.  1:16.90 tsutt099
28.  1:17.14 Magma Cubing
29.  1:17.25 leomannen
30.  1:19.44 Tues
31.  1:19.54 AustinReed
32.  1:20.16 2018KEAR02
33.  1:20.28 MCuber
34.  1:20.72 gruuby
35.  1:23.40 WizardCM
36.  1:24.19 Trexrush1
37.  1:24.21 Vince M
38.  1:24.31 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
39.  1:25.04 Ianwubby
40.  1:27.03 drpfisherman
41.  1:27.06 JacobLittleton
42.  1:27.72 AmyCubes_
43.  1:27.73 Nitin Kumar 2018
44.  1:29.10 Vector
45.  1:29.15 any name you wish
46.  1:32.45 juanixxds
47.  1:32.70 TheReasonableCuber
48.  1:33.17 Timona
49.  1:33.90 Koen van Aller
50.  1:36.40 Maxematician
51.  1:36.68 Calcube
52.  1:38.07 Parke187
53.  1:39.52 sqAree
54.  1:41.83 vilkkuti25
55.  1:47.32 Jorian Meeuse
56.  1:48.62 DynaXT
57.  1:50.68 thecubemaster23
58.  1:52.75 CodingCuber
59.  1:53.60 bennettstouder
60.  1:57.26 Isaiah The Scott
61.  1:58.33 fdskljgrie
62.  2:00.14 Bigcubesrule
63.  2:09.99 One Wheel
64.  2:13.90 InfinityCuber324
65.  2:14.84 Jason Tzeng
66.  2:16.05 hotufos
67.  2:16.39 filmip
68.  2:16.48 Jrg
69.  2:16.88 Bogdan
70.  2:17.53 nigelthecuber
71.  2:18.55 UnknownCanvas
72.  2:21.90 Rubika-37-021204
73.  2:29.97 linus.sch
74.  2:36.59 Cubing Mania
75.  2:41.13 Li Xiang
76.  2:45.64 kbrune
77.  2:46.74 sporteisvogel
78.  2:51.66 Jacck
79.  2:54.41 Quixoteace
80.  3:02.31 SpeedCubeLegend17
81.  3:09.34 Meanjuice
82.  3:15.82 GrettGrett
83.  3:48.63 Jack Law
84.  4:06.59 EmmaTheCapicorn
85.  5:57.83 ArdenLuvzCats
86.  DNF NewoMinx
86.  DNF MartinN13
86.  DNF Cubey_Tube
86.  DNF myoder
86.  DNF arbivara
86.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(49)
1.  1:35.54 JackPfeifer
2.  1:41.34 Dream Cubing
3.  1:46.15 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:52.43 ichcubegerne
5.  1:53.46 Ryan Pilat
6.  1:53.95 Hayden Ng
7.  1:55.82 Luke Garrett
8.  1:59.41 Hargun02
9.  2:00.44 michaelxfy
10.  2:09.86 sigalig
11.  2:16.13 LwBigcubes
12.  2:16.17 ponte_fast
13.  2:18.45 KingWilwin16
14.  2:18.62 agradess2
15.  2:18.86 drpfisherman
16.  2:19.06 gruuby
17.  2:19.58 abhijat
18.  2:25.60 Magma Cubing
19.  2:25.86 BradenTheMagician
20.  2:28.14 tsutt099
21.  2:28.64 xyzzy
22.  2:30.46 Sub1Hour
23.  2:32.25 DGCubes
24.  2:39.23 WizardCM
25.  2:41.59 TheReasonableCuber
26.  2:46.16 2018KEAR02
27.  2:49.75 EDDDY
28.  2:52.06 Nitin Kumar 2018
29.  3:04.96 yijunleow
30.  3:08.52 beabernardes
31.  3:08.61 Trexrush1
32.  3:18.13 Cubey_Tube
33.  3:24.35 Koen van Aller
34.  3:27.41 any name you wish
35.  3:30.78 Calcube
36.  3:36.46 DynaXT
37.  3:36.86 One Wheel
38.  3:43.50 Bigcubesrule
39.  4:01.85 Jrg
40.  4:10.31 Isaiah The Scott
41.  4:40.86 juanixxds
42.  4:46.02 InfinityCuber324
43.  4:55.28 sporteisvogel
44.  5:16.11 Jacck
45.  5:33.15 Bogdan
46.  5:49.29 nurhid.hisham
47.  6:05.07 kbrune
48.  DNF NewoMinx
48.  DNF EmmaTheCapicorn


*7x7x7*(32)
1.  2:18.08 Dream Cubing
2.  2:37.33 Hayden Ng
3.  2:44.14 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:45.12 cuberkid10
5.  2:45.59 AndyMok
6.  2:56.80 michaelxfy
7.  3:01.64 V Perm
8.  3:13.96 Luke Garrett
9.  3:26.23 Keroma12
10.  3:34.17 sigalig
11.  3:34.39 qaz
12.  3:37.84 Sub1Hour
13.  3:52.63 xyzzy
14.  3:52.66 Magma Cubing
15.  3:58.20 TheReasonableCuber
16.  4:08.51 BradenTheMagician
17.  4:09.12 2018KEAR02
18.  4:43.43 EDDDY
19.  4:46.21 any name you wish
20.  5:32.51 Calcube
21.  5:32.92 Koen van Aller
22.  5:36.89 Nitin Kumar 2018
23.  5:51.09 Jrg
24.  5:52.44 One Wheel
25.  6:24.64 Bigcubesrule
26.  7:43.24 Jacck
27.  7:52.09 sporteisvogel
28.  8:40.16 nurhid.hisham
29.  9:15.08 EthanMCuber
30.  9:39.53 kbrune
31.  DNF Cubey_Tube
31.  DNF Bogdan


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(65)
1.  2.95 BrianJ
2.  3.57 fdskljgrie
3.  4.79 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  5.59 tsutt099
5.  6.30 aricuber
6.  6.42 Ryan Pilat
7.  6.48 TipsterTrickster 
8.  7.13 Greyson bananas
9.  7.45 Ash Black
10.  7.82 Greyson banana
11.  8.08 ponte_fast
12.  8.10 nigelthecuber
13.  8.73 Cube for Thewan
14.  8.84 ichcubegerne
15.  8.85 sigalig
16.  8.88 Luke Garrett
17.  9.16 BradenTheMagician
18.  9.40 KDJ
19.  10.90 Cubing_Paddy
20.  11.35 the super cuber
21.  11.55 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
22.  12.16 2018KEAR02
23.  12.22 Isaiah The Scott
24.  12.82 Jorian Meeuse
25.  13.01 jameschng
26.  13.13 abunickabhi
27.  13.82 AmyCubes_
28.  15.84 agradess2
29.  15.86 HTS98
30.  19.24 Calcube
31.  19.29 Tues
32.  20.55 Adweehun
33.  20.58 Fisko
34.  21.07 juanixxds
35.  21.46 EDDDY
36.  23.04 WizardCM
37.  24.03 sqAree
38.  26.03 gruuby
39.  26.14 SpeedCubeLegend17
40.  27.40 Cubing Mania
41.  27.82 Mike Hughey
42.  28.12 João Vinicius
43.  28.58 MatsBergsten
44.  31.23 Nitin Kumar 2018
45.  31.73 Jacck
46.  32.78 kbrune
47.  33.76 Adam Chodyniecki
48.  35.38 stanley chapel
49.  36.08 Ricco
50.  36.80 Koen van Aller
51.  40.68 TheReasonableCuber
52.  50.56 mouses_ikae
53.  52.26 sporteisvogel
54.  1:11.99 Bogdan
55.  1:12.19 EthanMCuber
56.  1:50.39 arbivara
57.  2:10.36 weatherman223
58.  4:20.25 Cuber987
59.  DNF Hazwi
59.  DNF CubeLub3r
59.  DNF bluishshark
59.  DNF zSquirreL
59.  DNF Jack Law
59.  DNF Jan Kasprzak
59.  DNF Tekooo


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(42)
1.  15.69 JakeAK
2.  20.05 sigalig
3.  22.03 arquillian


Spoiler



4.  23.98 KDJ
5.  24.77 riovqn
6.  27.34 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  27.53 ican97
8.  29.95 abunickabhi
9.  30.00 aricuber
10.  30.55 Jorian Meeuse
11.  32.18 EDDDY
12.  33.30 Victor Tang
13.  35.01 dhafin
14.  35.70 Keroma12
15.  45.07 AmyCubes_
16.  57.33 FishTalons
17.  1:02.66 qatumciuzacqul
18.  1:18.43 juanixxds
19.  1:22.14 ichcubegerne
20.  1:31.32 João Vinicius
21.  1:35.89 filmip
22.  1:36.09 SpeedCubeLegend17
23.  1:38.45 Luke Garrett
24.  1:43.62 TheReasonableCuber
25.  1:49.78 abhijat
26.  1:52.10 beabernardes
27.  1:58.20 elimescube
28.  2:07.13 kbrune
29.  2:21.28 Ssiא
30.  2:23.70 d2polld
31.  2:32.79 Nitin Kumar 2018
32.  3:05.02 Jacck
33.  3:05.04 padddi
34.  3:51.35 sporteisvogel
35.  4:00.32 Bogdan
36.  8:21.58 Krökeldil
37.  DNF MatsBergsten
37.  DNF Tues
37.  DNF arbivara
37.  DNF Ricco
37.  DNF weatherman223
37.  DNF V Perm


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(17)
1.  1:56.01 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  1:58.30 sigalig
3.  2:13.38 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  2:15.64 arquillian
5.  2:43.59 KDJ
6.  3:06.73 abunickabhi
7.  3:48.60 EDDDY
8.  3:57.15 AmyCubes_
9.  5:03.02 the super cuber
10.  5:28.40 LittleLumos
11.  5:32.85 DesertWolf
12.  7:50.77 Jacck
13.  11:26.01 filmip
14.  17:24.57 sporteisvogel
15.  DNF Keroma12
15.  DNF elimescube
15.  DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  4:16.04 sigalig
2.  5:33.52 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  5:50.04 arquillian


Spoiler



4.  8:14.91 Keroma12
5.  9:46.14 EDDDY
6.  DNF Victor Tang
6.  DNF KDJ


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  11:30.26 sigalig
2.  29:12.08 LittleLumos
3.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  16:48.88 sigalig
2.  DNF jameschng

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  34/42 47:20 sigalig
2.  28/35 56:04 Keroma12
3.  23/25 58:32 EDDDY


Spoiler



4.  22/25 55:27 Cuberstache
5.  7/10 17:04 the super cuber
6.  5/6 41:36 sporteisvogel
7.  3/3 15:07 Jacck
8.  2/2 11:21 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 one-handed*(165)
1.  10.86 lilwoaji
2.  11.31 BrianJ
3.  11.91 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  12.49 2017LAMB06
5.  13.00 tJardigradHe
6.  13.24 Hargun02
7.  13.34 JackPfeifer
8.  14.38 Dream Cubing
9.  14.44 Charles Jerome
10.  14.66 Adweehun
11.  15.04 AndyMok
12.  15.12 tsutt099
13.  15.18 Ryan Pilat
14.  15.25 DistanceRunner25
15.  15.37 Ash Black
16.  15.40 ichcubegerne
17.  15.58 mihnea3000
18.  15.77 midnightcuberx
19.  15.91 Cody_Caston
20.  15.92 arquillian
21.  16.20 Tues
22.  16.24 KingWilwin16
23.  16.32 leomannen
24.  16.68 Charlene Palafox
25.  16.90 Max C.
26.  17.37 DhruvA
27.  17.65 qaz
28.  17.76 Hayden Ng
29.  17.82 Kylegadj
30.  17.83 MCuber
31.  17.95 Jude_Stradtner
32.  18.20 Adam Chodyniecki
33.  18.33 abunickabhi
34.  18.40 sigalig
35.  18.46 cubeth
36.  18.50 turtwig
37.  18.56 cuberkid10
38.  18.58 ponte_fast
39.  18.68 Parke187
40.  18.75 João Vinicius
41.  18.94 Ontricus
42.  19.06 MaksymilianMisiak
43.  19.14 yijunleow
44.  19.31 nonamed_duck
45.  19.43 TheReasonableCuber
46.  19.53 LHCUBE2017
47.  19.54 any name you wish
48.  19.81 logofetesulo1
49.  19.89 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  20.04 BradenTheMagician
51.  20.62 Puppet09
52.  20.77 EDDDY
53.  20.78 juanixxds
54.  20.79 xyzzy
55.  21.10 lumes2121
56.  21.18 MartinN13
57.  21.28 JakeAK
58.  21.30 DGCubes
59.  21.35 Luke Solves Cubes
60.  21.72 WizardCM
61.  21.79 AmyCubes_
62.  21.85 weatherman223
63.  21.87 Timona
64.  21.89 AustinReed
65.  22.00 zSquirreL
66.  22.03 Jorian Meeuse
67.  22.08 Sub1Hour
68.  22.23 Triangles_are_cubers
69.  22.39 Jge
70.  22.64 ican97
71.  22.79 Omkar1
72.  22.85 qatumciuzacqul
73.  23.01 abhijat
74.  23.04 trangium
75.  23.53 Swagrid
76.  23.56 agradess2
77.  23.57 gruuby
78.  24.32 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
79.  24.42 Ssiא
80.  24.58 yoyoyobank3
81.  24.67 dhafin
82.  24.74 Nitin Kumar 2018
83.  24.87 VectorCubes
84.  24.93 thecubemaster23
85.  25.05 Greyson bananas
86.  25.47 drpfisherman
87.  25.70 bbbbbbbowen
88.  25.72 Mr_Man_I_Am
89.  25.80 derk
90.  25.98 Calcube
91.  26.18 DynaXT
92.  26.19 calcuber1800
93.  26.23 Fisko
94.  26.47 d2polld
95.  26.56 carlosvilla9
96.  27.14 CodingCuber
97.  27.15 Cubey_Tube
98.  27.30 FishTalons
99.  27.70 nigelthecuber
100.  27.87 InfinityCuber324
101.  27.91 Greyson banana
102.  28.01 rdurette10
103.  28.22 Isaiah The Scott
104.  29.35 Dabmachine1
105.  29.49 mouses_ikae
106.  29.64 JacobLittleton
107.  29.93 Magma Cubing
108.  30.35 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
109.  30.53 Nevan J
110.  30.65 Ianwubby
111.  30.77 V Perm
112.  31.18 Koen van Aller
113.  31.87 Bigcubesrule
114.  32.39 RyanSoh
115.  32.85 Hyperion
116.  33.05 Cubing Mania
117.  33.25 hotufos
118.  33.42 Kyle Ho
119.  33.74 AidenCubes
120.  33.98 Homeschool Cubing
121.  34.72 Bogdan
122.  34.86 rlnninja44
123.  35.09 vilkkuti25
124.  35.56 Cube for Thewan
125.  36.03 Jack Law
126.  36.77 ARSCubing
127.  38.85 fdskljgrie
128.  39.75 cubenerd74
129.  40.53 bluishshark
129.  40.53 GooseCuber
131.  41.32 Henry13
132.  41.54 Meanjuice
133.  41.56 Mike Hughey
134.  41.85 Noob's Cubes
135.  42.02 Hazwi
136.  42.10 Topher_
137.  46.25 EthanMCuber
138.  46.65 sporteisvogel
139.  48.16 tavery343
140.  49.89 roxanajohnson01
141.  49.92 kbrune
142.  50.07 shaub1
143.  50.15 GabTheCuber
144.  52.45 WTFperm
145.  53.99 Tekooo
146.  55.34 arbivara
147.  58.01 GrettGrett
148.  59.02 CuberThomas
149.  1:00.93 Panagiotis Christopoulos
150.  1:02.58 Johnathan Young
151.  1:03.20 SpeedCubeLegend17
152.  1:03.36 wgisme
153.  1:03.99 samuel roveran
154.  1:04.59 orangeicing
155.  1:05.89 Jacck
156.  1:07.94 Xnightslayer99
157.  1:16.40 Jason Tzeng
158.  1:26.58 Taffy23
159.  1:27.50 Exmestify
160.  1:29.63 Huntsidermy Cubed
161.  1:32.09 Cuber987
162.  1:39.84 EmmaTheCapicorn
163.  1:52.45 Penguinocuber
164.  2:16.71 Zacian1516
165.  DNF Gavsters_Cubing


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  1:13.36 fdskljgrie
2.  4:50.98 Jack Law
3.  5:04.65 Cubing Mania


Spoiler



4.  9:26.97 V Perm


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(22)
1.  21.84 sigalig
2.  26.23 arquillian
3.  30.82 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  40.34 gruuby
5.  41.18 WizardCM
6.  45.90 abhijat
7.  59.29 TheReasonableCuber
8.  59.64 thecubemaster23
9.  1:00.53 Greyson banana
10.  1:03.51 Greyson bananas
11.  1:25.22 juanixxds
12.  1:30.08 ponte_fast
13.  1:37.05 Jacck
14.  1:51.76 Jack Law
15.  2:07.86 kbrune
16.  2:19.39 Huntsidermy Cubed
17.  3:10.31 CuberThomas
18.  3:34.02 jameschng
19.  4:24.26 Hazwi
20.  DNF any name you wish
20.  DNF arbivara
20.  DNF Bigcubesrule


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(11)
1.  32.67 (31, 32, 35) kbrune
2.  37.33 (36, 41, 35) sigalig
3.  38.33 (33, 40, 42) WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) arbivara
4.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
4.  DNF (37, DNF, 40) Bigcubesrule
4.  DNF (52, DNF, DNF) EthanMCuber
4.  DNF (56, DNF, DNF) Meanjuice
4.  DNF (56, DNS, DNS) weatherman223
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Helmer Ewert
4.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) ichcubegerne


*2-3-4 Relay*(84)
1.  39.86 Luke Garrett
2.  43.30 cuberkid10
3.  43.55 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  49.56 EDDDY
5.  49.63 abhijat
6.  50.33 Tues
7.  50.77 Ash Black
8.  50.81 ichcubegerne
9.  51.29 MichaelNielsen
10.  51.45 Hargun02
11.  53.03 MaksymilianMisiak
12.  53.35 JacobLittleton
13.  53.90 Cubey_Tube
14.  54.14 aricuber
15.  57.49 WizardCM
16.  57.65 sigalig
17.  57.83 TheReasonableCuber
18.  58.80 DynaXT
18.  58.80 AustinReed
20.  59.10 Sub1Hour
21.  59.29 Greyson banana
22.  59.38 DGCubes
23.  59.44 João Vinicius
24.  1:00.04 ponte_fast
25.  1:00.87 abunickabhi
26.  1:03.48 Magma Cubing
27.  1:03.57 2017LAMB06
28.  1:04.04 agradess2
29.  1:04.65 Adam Chodyniecki
30.  1:05.05 Ianwubby
31.  1:07.94 gruuby
32.  1:08.15 juanixxds
33.  1:08.32 bbbbbbbowen
34.  1:08.39 Greyson bananas
35.  1:09.83 Nitin Kumar 2018
36.  1:11.57 Calcube
37.  1:11.65 Jorian Meeuse
38.  1:11.70 Utkarsh Ashar
39.  1:12.09 Fisko
40.  1:12.88 Jude_Stradtner
41.  1:13.58 d2polld
42.  1:15.06 AidenCubes
43.  1:15.12 mouses_ikae
44.  1:16.15 Koen van Aller
45.  1:17.84 vilkkuti25
46.  1:18.04 CodingCuber
47.  1:18.53 yoyoyobank3
48.  1:19.17 Cube for Thewan
49.  1:19.52 thecubemaster23
50.  1:24.41 Bigcubesrule
51.  1:25.72 Ayce
52.  1:28.10 Cubing Mania
53.  1:30.64 InfinityCuber324
54.  1:30.65 HTS98
55.  1:31.42 Nevan J
56.  1:32.42 Cubing_Paddy
57.  1:39.06 Isaiah The Scott
58.  1:39.17 Bogdan
59.  1:42.34 ARSCubing
60.  1:43.43 Poorcuber09
61.  1:47.38 kbrune
62.  1:47.76 Tekooo
63.  1:48.03 Dabmachine1
64.  1:49.73 SpeedCubeLegend17
65.  1:49.93 Jrg
66.  1:56.04 sporteisvogel
67.  1:56.66 Kyle Ho
68.  2:03.30 Lewis
69.  2:07.68 GooseCuber
70.  2:08.99 MrLunarWolf
71.  2:09.00 Hazwi
72.  2:09.67 CuberThomas
73.  2:14.53 GrettGrett
74.  2:17.44 Quixoteace
75.  2:19.84 Jack Law
76.  2:20.24 shaub1
77.  2:22.17 myoder
78.  2:26.47 V Perm
79.  2:37.17 samuel roveran
80.  2:52.00 Jacck
81.  2:54.99 Mormi
82.  3:30.71 EmmaTheCapicorn
83.  3:48.73 Huntsidermy Cubed
84.  4:44.15 Mrdoobery


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)
1.  1:40.50 cuberkid10
2.  1:49.77 Luke Garrett
3.  1:54.53 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:55.38 abhijat
5.  1:57.39 Dream Cubing
6.  1:57.75 Ash Black
7.  2:05.00 EDDDY
8.  2:05.63 MaksymilianMisiak
9.  2:08.62 Tues
10.  2:09.44 Adweehun
11.  2:12.01 michaelxfy
12.  2:17.99 sigalig
13.  2:26.97 João Vinicius
14.  2:29.98 Magma Cubing
15.  2:30.11 juanixxds
16.  2:33.46 WizardCM
17.  2:34.73 TheReasonableCuber
18.  2:36.04 Sub1Hour
19.  2:36.35 Cubey_Tube
20.  2:36.71 gruuby
21.  2:48.83 Koen van Aller
22.  3:01.77 Fisko
23.  3:02.29 DynaXT
24.  3:09.04 Calcube
25.  3:33.87 Bigcubesrule
26.  3:39.47 mouses_ikae
27.  4:08.77 Jrg
28.  4:21.96 Cubing Mania
29.  4:22.36 kbrune
30.  4:31.13 sporteisvogel
31.  4:34.18 Bogdan
32.  5:07.91 GrettGrett
33.  5:07.92 MrLunarWolf
34.  5:08.73 Jack Law
35.  5:11.92 Quixoteace
36.  6:16.17 Jacck
37.  8:49.15 EmmaTheCapicorn
38.  DNF Cube for Thewan


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)
1.  3:21.56 cuberkid10
2.  3:46.41 ichcubegerne
3.  4:01.30 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  4:10.20 michaelxfy
5.  4:18.15 Ash Black
6.  4:25.71 sigalig
7.  4:41.47 EDDDY
8.  4:47.34 João Vinicius
9.  4:48.27 abhijat
10.  5:05.23 gruuby
11.  5:21.17 Sub1Hour
12.  5:32.51 WizardCM
13.  5:46.50 TheReasonableCuber
14.  6:03.38 Cubey_Tube
15.  7:02.96 DynaXT
16.  7:15.01 Bigcubesrule
17.  8:16.43 Jrg
18.  8:54.72 Bogdan
19.  9:07.00 mouses_ikae
20.  9:59.94 kbrune
21.  10:57.33 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  6:13.16 cuberkid10
2.  6:53.39 ichcubegerne
3.  7:24.72 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  7:41.21 sigalig
5.  8:13.69 MaksymilianMisiak
6.  8:28.76 João Vinicius
7.  9:33.40 TheReasonableCuber
8.  9:44.03 EDDDY
9.  13:56.65 Bigcubesrule
10.  14:26.08 Jrg
11.  17:22.59 sporteisvogel
12.  20:20.58 kbrune
13.  DNF Cube for Thewan


*Clock*(98)
1.  3.50 JChambers13
2.  4.07 Carter-Thomas
3.  4.64 2018KEAR02


Spoiler



4.  4.66 VectorCubes
5.  5.38 Jakub D
6.  5.57 Clock_Enthusiast
7.  5.58 Jude_Stradtner
8.  5.88 Oliver Pällo
9.  5.94 arquillian
10.  6.07 Luke Garrett
11.  6.08 MartinN13
12.  6.14 Daniel Partridge
13.  6.29 Adweehun
14.  6.56 Chris Van Der Brink
15.  6.81 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
16.  6.82 Jules Graham
17.  6.96 sqAree
18.  6.99 zSquirreL
19.  7.43 NewoMinx
20.  7.48 Ryan Pilat
21.  7.67 Antto Pitkänen
22.  7.79 carlosvilla9
23.  7.82 BradenTheMagician
24.  7.83 AmyCubes_
25.  7.87 Shadowjockey
26.  7.97 cuberkid10
27.  8.16 tsutt099
28.  8.21 Parke187
29.  8.37 qaz
30.  8.48 weatherman223
31.  8.54 InfinityCuber324
32.  8.60 MCuber
33.  8.73 Ayce
34.  8.84 BrianJ
35.  9.21 Greyson banana
36.  9.30 Ash Black
37.  9.35 Jason Tzeng
38.  9.39 yoyoyobank3
39.  9.53 gruuby
40.  9.59 Tues
41.  9.80 bluishshark
42.  9.83 Greyson bananas
43.  9.86 Nong Quoc Khanh
44.  10.07 DGCubes
45.  10.10 sigalig
45.  10.10 Fisko
47.  10.16 rdurette10
48.  10.28 Panagiotis Christopoulos
49.  10.53 DynaXT
50.  10.91 SpeedCubeLegend17
51.  11.00 mariotdias
52.  11.36 João Vinicius
53.  11.40 ichcubegerne
54.  11.41 Adam Chodyniecki
55.  11.53 WizardCM
56.  11.54 EDDDY
57.  11.58 Cubey_Tube
57.  11.58 CubeLub3r
59.  11.92 drpfisherman
60.  11.99 Magma Cubing
61.  12.31 Calcube
62.  12.36 Triangles_are_cubers
63.  12.80 Kyle Ho
64.  12.93 Quixoteace
65.  13.06 Sub1Hour
66.  13.07 Bigcubesrule
67.  13.36 FishTalons
68.  14.40 orangeicing
69.  14.45 padddi
70.  14.55 Henry13
71.  15.51 any name you wish
72.  15.58 Homeschool Cubing
73.  16.06 Jacck
74.  16.22 vilkkuti25
75.  17.06 ARSCubing
76.  17.29 GrettGrett
77.  17.51 Hyperion
78.  17.63 Halqrius
79.  18.69 PortugeeJoe
80.  19.11 Cubing_Paddy
81.  19.21 sporteisvogel
82.  19.70 Maxematician
83.  20.16 GooseCuber
84.  20.98 MrLunarWolf
85.  23.63 Jack Law
86.  27.15 jameschng
87.  29.45 c00bmaster
88.  30.15 Isaiah The Scott
89.  34.37 Johnathan Young
90.  37.75 CuberThomas
91.  38.05 EthanMCuber
92.  42.13 Koen van Aller
93.  2:02.75 V Perm
94.  DNF Hayden Ng
94.  DNF N4C0
94.  DNF 2017LAMB06
94.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
94.  DNF midnightcuberx


*Megaminx*(71)
1.  34.47 Heewon Seo
2.  39.84 NewoMinx
3.  43.82 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  46.03 Luke Garrett
5.  47.91 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  48.98 cubeth
7.  49.60 WizardCM
8.  50.05 arquillian
9.  50.89 abhijat
10.  54.28 MaksymilianMisiak
11.  55.27 DhruvA
12.  55.36 carlosvilla9
13.  55.42 Jacob Nokes
14.  57.48 Adweehun
15.  57.95 ponte_fast
16.  1:00.12 Ash Black
17.  1:01.59 EDDDY
18.  1:01.69 Dream Cubing
19.  1:01.84 Fred Lang
20.  1:03.46 cuberkid10
21.  1:03.70 ichcubegerne
22.  1:04.02 Tues
23.  1:04.19 AustinReed
24.  1:07.09 agradess2
25.  1:10.04 c00bmaster
26.  1:13.49 fdskljgrie
27.  1:14.23 Magma Cubing
28.  1:14.75 Timona
29.  1:15.07 tsutt099
30.  1:15.43 Triangles_are_cubers
31.  1:15.50 gruuby
32.  1:16.11 Sub1Hour
33.  1:16.35 logofetesulo1
34.  1:17.53 Fisko
35.  1:21.56 NathanaelCubes
36.  1:22.09 DynaXT
37.  1:25.02 2018KEAR02
38.  1:26.44 floqualmie
39.  1:28.05 sigalig
40.  1:28.59 TheReasonableCuber
41.  1:31.66 Koen van Aller
42.  1:32.30 Keroma12
43.  1:37.76 nigelthecuber
44.  1:37.84 Cubey_Tube
45.  1:39.24 FishTalons
46.  1:40.97 d2polld
47.  1:42.52 Clock_Enthusiast
48.  1:43.83 AmyCubes_
49.  1:43.98 abunickabhi
50.  1:44.80 Calcube
51.  1:46.29 Parke187
52.  1:48.07 juanixxds
53.  1:48.52 stanley chapel
54.  1:53.05 yoyoyobank3
55.  1:54.75 rlnninja44
56.  2:12.76 Bigcubesrule
57.  2:16.30 tavery343
58.  2:25.83 Sellerie11
59.  2:30.94 One Wheel
60.  2:40.36 Panagiotis Christopoulos
61.  2:57.57 Jrg
62.  2:58.49 Mattecuber
63.  3:02.74 sporteisvogel
64.  3:11.00 Jacck
65.  3:28.02 Exmestify
66.  3:33.34 GrettGrett
67.  5:18.70 ArdenLuvzCats
68.  5:23.23 kbrune
69.  DNF MCuber
69.  DNF Isaiah The Scott
69.  DNF EmmaTheCapicorn


*Pyraminx*(155)
1.  1.40 Cube for Thewan
2.  1.48 Daniel Partridge
3.  1.51 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  1.52 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.66 fdskljgrie
6.  1.80 Jules Graham
7.  1.97 BrianJ
8.  2.10 Mr_Man_I_Am
9.  2.26 DGCubes
10.  2.27 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  2.33 CodingCuber
12.  2.44 Ash Black
13.  2.52 tsutt099
14.  2.55 Luke Garrett
15.  2.58 Vlad Hordiienko
16.  2.72 Ryan Pilat
17.  2.86 Max C.
18.  2.87 EvanWright1
19.  2.95 Adweehun
20.  2.98 Cody_Caston
21.  3.00 Charles Jerome
22.  3.02 Ontricus
23.  3.07 Theo Goluboff
24.  3.21 Jge
25.  3.22 DLXCubing
26.  3.35 Tues
27.  3.42 NewoMinx
28.  3.44 Joe Archibald
29.  3.64 LHCUBE2017
30.  3.65 aricuber
31.  3.75 DhruvA
32.  3.83 MartinN13
33.  3.84 BradenTheMagician
33.  3.84 AmyCubes_
35.  3.86 Parke187
36.  3.92 EDDDY
37.  4.00 JacobLittleton
38.  4.04 Clock_Enthusiast
39.  4.10 Homeschool Cubing
40.  4.11 MCuber
41.  4.14 AndyMok
42.  4.18 Adam Chodyniecki
43.  4.23 eyeballboi
43.  4.23 WizardCM
45.  4.24 Magma Cubing
46.  4.41 Oliver Pällo
47.  4.44 AustinReed
48.  4.55 GooseCuber
48.  4.55 Triangles_are_cubers
48.  4.55 cuberkid10
51.  4.60 Utkarsh Ashar
52.  4.61 Cubing_Paddy
53.  4.67 João Vinicius
54.  4.80 midnightcuberx
55.  4.89 logofetesulo1
56.  4.91 2018KEAR02
57.  5.09 juanixxds
58.  5.13 EthanMCuber
59.  5.14 Hargun02
60.  5.18 White KB
61.  5.26 Antto Pitkänen
62.  5.37 gruuby
63.  5.39 nigelthecuber
64.  5.43 agradess2
65.  5.45 ARSCubing
66.  5.48 ichcubegerne
67.  5.60 Greyson bananas
68.  5.65 Jakub D
69.  5.76 weatherman223
70.  5.78 VectorCubes
71.  5.91 rdurette10
71.  5.91 mouses_ikae
73.  5.96 Greyson banana
73.  5.96 SpeedCubeLegend17
75.  6.00 Calcube
76.  6.03 mipmopblorg
77.  6.06 Jason Tzeng
77.  6.06 Hyperion
79.  6.08 Ianwubby
80.  6.14 Lewis
81.  6.17 cubeth
82.  6.22 Fisko
83.  6.29 any name you wish
84.  6.36 CubeLub3r
85.  6.37 Shadowjockey
85.  6.37 Topher_
85.  6.37 Poorcuber09
88.  6.59 DynaXT
89.  6.70 DUDECUBER
89.  6.70 yoyoyobank3
91.  6.89 InfinityCuber324
92.  6.91 carlosvilla9
93.  6.97 Jack Law
94.  7.02 Sub1Hour
95.  7.05 N4C0
96.  7.08 TheReasonableCuber
97.  7.10 Dream Cubing
98.  7.15 Henry13
99.  7.21 hotufos
100.  7.22 edsch
101.  7.28 Maxematician
102.  7.33 Koen van Aller
103.  7.55 Cubey_Tube
104.  7.66 Mike Hughey
105.  7.72 GrettGrett
106.  7.85 Cubing Mania
106.  7.85 sigalig
108.  7.96 Isaiah The Scott
109.  7.99 FishTalons
109.  7.99 Puppet09
111.  8.03 abunickabhi
112.  8.04 bluishshark
113.  8.10 Young_sap_BeCubing
114.  8.26 Jorian Meeuse
115.  8.32 AidenCubes
116.  8.39 jameschng
117.  8.42 d2polld
118.  8.64 samuel roveran
119.  8.66 Meanjuice
120.  8.70 Bigcubesrule
121.  8.75 zSquirreL
122.  8.81 ponte_fast
123.  8.86 Noob's Cubes
124.  8.95 EmmaTheCapicorn
125.  9.00 Kyle Ho
126.  9.57 Bogdan
127.  9.62 sqAree
128.  9.82 Dabmachine1
129.  10.00 vilkkuti25
130.  10.12 Hazwi
131.  10.13 thecubemaster23
132.  10.19 Quixoteace
133.  10.76 Tekooo
134.  11.35 kbrune
135.  11.43 Johnathan Young
136.  11.50 Chai003
137.  11.68 RyanSoh
138.  11.89 Panagiotis Christopoulos
139.  12.87 sporteisvogel
140.  13.02 Gavsters_Cubing
141.  13.21 Huntsidermy Cubed
142.  13.40 Nash171
143.  13.61 GT8590
144.  13.76 Jacck
145.  13.86 Poketube6681
146.  14.00 CuberThomas
147.  14.12 Exmestify
148.  14.46 Cuber987
149.  15.18 Penguinocuber
150.  16.85 ArdenLuvzCats
151.  16.88 Mrdoobery
152.  17.02 SuperSkewb
153.  18.83 Zacian1516
154.  19.83 arbivara
155.  27.26 PortugeeJoe


*Square-1*(106)
1.  6.61 Oxzowachi
2.  7.32 Adweehun
3.  7.60 EvanWright1


Spoiler



4.  7.79 Hayden Ng
5.  8.15 Ryan Pilat
6.  8.38 BrianJ
7.  9.44 Benjamin Warry
8.  9.70 JackPfeifer
9.  9.81 arquillian
10.  9.95 MaksymilianMisiak
11.  10.17 DistanceRunner25
12.  10.58 Jacob Nokes
13.  10.74 Legomanz
14.  10.85 Elijah Rain Phelps
15.  10.91 Charles Jerome
16.  11.25 tsutt099
17.  12.04 Cale S
18.  12.44 BradenTheMagician
19.  12.57 Sub1Hour
20.  13.72 BradyLawrence
21.  13.75 Luke Garrett
22.  14.37 MichaelNielsen
23.  15.16 abhijat
24.  15.18 leomannen
25.  15.33 cuberkid10
26.  15.83 NewoMinx
27.  15.85 Ash Black
28.  15.95 Nong Quoc Khanh
29.  16.38 Hargun02
30.  17.29 bluishshark
31.  17.89 DGCubes
32.  18.01 Mr_Man_I_Am
33.  18.25 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
34.  18.66 zSquirreL
35.  18.76 JacobLittleton
36.  18.87 Chris Van Der Brink
37.  19.32 AustinReed
38.  19.82 Calcube
39.  19.95 Jge
40.  20.21 ichcubegerne
41.  20.58 Tues
42.  20.60 Oliver Pällo
43.  20.70 AmyCubes_
44.  20.71 G2013
45.  21.09 weatherman223
46.  21.83 GrettGrett
47.  21.88 EDDDY
48.  22.06 Bigcubesrule
49.  22.66 WizardCM
50.  22.71 CodingCuber
51.  22.97 sigalig
52.  23.07 Max C.
53.  23.66 Cubey_Tube
54.  24.07 Dream Cubing
55.  24.19 MCuber
56.  24.24 Fisko
57.  24.71 midnightcuberx
58.  24.73 InfinityCuber324
59.  25.22 rdurette10
59.  25.22 FishTalons
61.  25.42 ponte_fast
62.  25.68 sqAree
63.  25.84 juanixxds
64.  25.88 João Vinicius
65.  25.93 carlosvilla9
66.  26.37 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
67.  27.51 DynaXT
68.  27.62 gruuby
69.  28.05 Greyson banana
70.  28.80 AidenCubes
71.  29.28 Meanjuice
72.  29.96 Greyson bananas
73.  31.01 TheReasonableCuber
74.  31.50 HTS98
75.  32.31 Luke Solves Cubes
76.  32.85 nigelthecuber
77.  33.15 Homeschool Cubing
78.  34.64 Poorcuber09
79.  34.97 Parke187
80.  35.08 Maxematician
81.  35.26 Magma Cubing
82.  36.59 Cubing Mania
83.  36.73 ARSCubing
84.  40.04 Lewis
85.  43.59 V Perm
86.  43.77 sporteisvogel
87.  44.37 EthanMCuber
88.  44.38 Koen van Aller
89.  47.37 Bogdan
90.  47.79 mouses_ikae
91.  49.16 Clock_Enthusiast
92.  49.45 Hyperion
93.  50.10 GabTheCuber
94.  52.38 Huntsidermy Cubed
95.  52.59 yoyoyobank3
96.  55.42 Isaiah The Scott
97.  55.52 Jacck
98.  58.26 bh13
99.  1:06.33 Keroma12
100.  1:13.32 MrLunarWolf
101.  1:42.23 Dabmachine1
102.  1:42.54 GWL1000
103.  2:01.88 Jack Law
104.  2:08.17 Hazwi
105.  2:28.00 EmmaTheCapicorn
106.  2:41.68 Tekooo


*Skewb*(133)
1.  1.97 Legomanz
2.  2.08 Urho Kinnunen
3.  2.19 Cody_Caston


Spoiler



4.  2.90 tsutt099
5.  2.95 Charles Jerome
6.  2.98 Ash Black
7.  3.05 BrianJ
8.  3.11 Nong Quoc Khanh
9.  3.16 MichaelNielsen
10.  3.17 Cale S
11.  3.68 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
12.  3.72 EvanWright1
13.  3.79 NewoMinx
14.  3.90 parkertrager
15.  3.93 nigelthecuber
16.  4.06 Tues
17.  4.07 Antto Pitkänen
18.  4.18 Hargun02
19.  4.35 2018KEAR02
20.  4.36 any name you wish
21.  4.43 Magma Cubing
22.  4.48 N4C0
23.  4.59 fdskljgrie
24.  4.61 DhruvA
25.  4.64 AmyCubes_
26.  4.69 Adweehun
27.  4.82 weatherman223
28.  4.87 Ryan Pilat
29.  4.88 Hyperion
30.  4.92 VectorCubes
31.  4.93 leomannen
32.  4.94 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
33.  4.97 Redicubeman
34.  5.05 BradenTheMagician
35.  5.16 João Vinicius
36.  5.18 InfinityCuber324
37.  5.29 Shadowjockey
38.  5.47 Luke Garrett
39.  5.53 Dream Cubing
40.  5.56 Chris Van Der Brink
41.  5.60 EDDDY
42.  5.61 Adam Chodyniecki
43.  5.71 ichcubegerne
44.  5.80 mouses_ikae
45.  5.88 Triangles_are_cubers
46.  5.99 d2polld
47.  6.12 MCuber
48.  6.14 cuberkid10
49.  6.29 DGCubes
50.  6.34 Mr_Man_I_Am
51.  6.47 hotufos
52.  6.57 DynaXT
53.  6.70 zSquirreL
53.  6.70 Poorcuber09
55.  6.84 DUDECUBER
56.  6.90 Greyson banana
57.  6.93 WizardCM
58.  7.01 floqualmie
59.  7.03 mihnea3000
60.  7.05 Calcube
61.  7.18 Parke187
62.  7.27 Sub1Hour
63.  7.31 Cube for Thewan
64.  7.32 Fisko
65.  7.38 AustinReed
66.  7.43 Oliver Pällo
67.  7.45 Cubey_Tube
68.  7.49 ARSCubing
69.  7.55 Timona
70.  7.58 MrLunarWolf
71.  7.63 Greyson bananas
72.  7.64 calcuber1800
73.  7.72 sigalig
74.  7.73 JacobLittleton
75.  7.85 Jason Tzeng
76.  7.97 Swagrid
77.  8.21 dhafin
78.  8.53 abunickabhi
79.  8.54 carlosvilla9
80.  8.63 TheReasonableCuber
81.  8.65 bluishshark
82.  8.71 ponte_fast
83.  8.80 yoyoyobank3
84.  9.29 MaksymilianMisiak
85.  9.40 Jack Law
86.  9.44 gruuby
87.  9.49 Bigcubesrule
88.  9.50 Dabmachine1
89.  9.69 Luke Solves Cubes
90.  9.81 Jakub D
91.  9.91 FishTalons
92.  10.06 rdurette10
93.  10.21 Ianwubby
94.  10.50 EthanMCuber
95.  10.60 Isaiah The Scott
96.  10.63 HTS98
97.  10.91 Cubing_Paddy
98.  10.94 V Perm
99.  11.07 Poketube6681
100.  11.09 Bogdan
101.  11.39 agradess2
102.  11.46 Maxematician
103.  11.49 Koen van Aller
104.  11.50 rlnninja44
105.  11.94 Kyle Ho
106.  12.12 GooseCuber
107.  12.13 Chai003
108.  12.15 samuel roveran
109.  12.20 ChaseTheCuber12
110.  12.43 GrettGrett
111.  12.46 jameschng
112.  12.52 Lewis
113.  12.73 Henry13
114.  13.02 Tekooo
115.  13.32 Mike Hughey
116.  13.45 Meanjuice
117.  13.75 Hazwi
118.  13.94 juanixxds
119.  14.06 Johnathan Young
120.  14.53 SuperSkewb
121.  15.22 Cubing Mania
122.  15.26 NONOGamer12
123.  15.39 sqAree
124.  15.78 Gavsters_Cubing
125.  19.26 Jacck
126.  21.03 EmmaTheCapicorn
127.  22.38 Qzinator
128.  22.58 Young_sap_BeCubing
129.  22.73 sporteisvogel
130.  25.69 kbrune
131.  25.73 thecubemaster23
132.  32.04 CuberThomas
133.  DNF Homeschool Cubing


*Kilominx*(21)
1.  19.62 Neon
2.  23.45 DGCubes
3.  24.03 fdskljgrie


Spoiler



4.  24.37 Luke Garrett
5.  26.26 Ash Black
6.  26.87 ichcubegerne
7.  27.55 abhijat
8.  27.80 WizardCM
9.  33.49 gruuby
10.  36.97 Fisko
11.  38.13 Sub1Hour
12.  45.61 mipmopblorg
13.  46.90 João Vinicius
14.  53.85 Magma Cubing
15.  56.67 TheReasonableCuber
16.  1:08.51 mouses_ikae
17.  1:12.83 EthanMCuber
18.  1:15.81 Bigcubesrule
19.  1:19.32 Cubing Mania
20.  6:31.89 Jacck
21.  DNF Homeschool Cubing


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  3:10.06 Luke Garrett
2.  3:34.20 Neon
3.  4:14.42 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:38.94 WizardCM
5.  4:54.59 MaksymilianMisiak
6.  5:06.08 João Vinicius
7.  5:12.67 TheReasonableCuber
8.  5:55.98 V Perm
9.  6:06.49 Calcube
10.  6:06.83 Magma Cubing
11.  6:26.98 DynaXT
12.  7:32.35 vilkkuti25
13.  7:38.87 Bigcubesrule
14.  7:39.86 Poorcuber09
15.  8:29.99 Greyson banana
16.  9:03.48 ARSCubing
17.  10:36.29 sporteisvogel
18.  11:06.39 Jacck
19.  11:45.39 MrLunarWolf


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  5.23 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  6.30 Redicubeman
3.  10.33 V Perm


Spoiler



4.  11.01 Ash Black
5.  11.08 DGCubes
6.  12.02 ichcubegerne
7.  12.08 tsutt099
8.  16.15 Sub1Hour
9.  17.43 Fisko
10.  18.88 Magma Cubing
11.  18.92 gruuby
12.  19.62 Homeschool Cubing
13.  21.64 Meanjuice
14.  22.14 EmmaTheCapicorn
15.  22.41 DynaXT
16.  24.89 Abram Grimsley
17.  25.67 Cubing Mania
18.  28.00 TheReasonableCuber
19.  28.57 EthanMCuber
20.  37.14 Jacck
21.  44.13 Zacian1516


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  22.93 Ash Black
2.  28.70 Neon
3.  30.50 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  41.96 WizardCM
5.  43.91 gruuby
6.  49.09 TheReasonableCuber
7.  56.16 One Wheel
8.  56.72 ARSCubing
9.  1:13.75 Jacck
10.  1:15.04 Cube for Thewan
11.  1:19.67 AustinReed
12.  1:22.33 EmmaTheCapicorn
13.  2:20.40 hotufos
14.  DNF Homeschool Cubing


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  12.78 Zamirul Faris
2.  20.47 ichcubegerne
3.  24.88 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  34.97 Bogdan
5.  57.64 Jack Law
6.  3:37.62 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  48.27 any name you wish
2.  57.16 WizardCM
3.  65.66 Bigcubesrule


Spoiler



4.  DNF Meanjuice
4.  DNF Jacck
4.  DNF kbrune


*Mirror Blocks*(24)
1.  13.02 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.42 Haya_Mirror
3.  26.23 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  29.10 jameschng
5.  31.19 Ash Black
6.  32.42 gruuby
7.  41.16 TheReasonableCuber
8.  47.56 WizardCM
9.  47.69 Cubing Mania
10.  52.78 DGCubes
11.  56.87 SuperSkewb
12.  57.16 Jack Law
13.  1:07.07 juanixxds
14.  1:09.03 Magma Cubing
15.  1:28.08 CuberThomas
16.  1:48.26 Bigcubesrule
17.  1:49.41 Cube for Thewan
18.  1:49.98 GrettGrett
19.  2:03.81 Hazwi
20.  3:34.82 Henry13
21.  4:12.31 Jacck
22.  DNF Homeschool Cubing
22.  DNF InfinityCuber324
22.  DNF MrLunarWolf


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  4:27.20 thomas.sch
2.  DNF V Perm

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  24.43 cuberkid10
2.  25.97 edd_dib
3.  30.19 SpeedyOctahedron


Spoiler



4.  1:03.25 Neon
5.  1:11.17 DGCubes
6.  1:22.42 xyzzy
7.  1:52.58 Sub1Hour
8.  2:13.39 Magma Cubing



*Contest results*(350)
1.  1794 Luke Garrett
2.  1593 ichcubegerne
3.  1586 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  1537 cuberkid10
5.  1472 tsutt099
6.  1471 Ryan Pilat
7.  1440 Adweehun
8.  1439 Tues
9.  1435 EDDDY
10.  1431 sigalig
11.  1394 WizardCM
12.  1374 Dream Cubing
13.  1342 BradenTheMagician
14.  1319 Hargun02
15.  1219 BrianJ
16.  1176 ponte_fast
17.  1148 AmyCubes_
18.  1145 AustinReed
18.  1145 gruuby
20.  1128 João Vinicius
20.  1128 DhruvA
22.  1122 abhijat
23.  1120 Magma Cubing
24.  1119 DGCubes
25.  1115 Charles Jerome
26.  1114 TheReasonableCuber
27.  1103 NewoMinx
28.  1092 Adam Chodyniecki
29.  1067 Greyson banana
30.  1057 MCuber
31.  1049 MaksymilianMisiak
32.  1042 Greyson bananas
33.  1024 agradess2
34.  1011 leomannen
35.  1002 Sub1Hour
36.  960 Cubey_Tube
37.  957 weatherman223
38.  939 AndyMok
39.  936 EvanWright1
40.  930 aricuber
41.  921 Calcube
42.  911 juanixxds
43.  907 JacobLittleton
44.  906 fdskljgrie
45.  905 Parke187
46.  892 Fisko
47.  884 CodingCuber
48.  876 DynaXT
49.  868 abunickabhi
50.  867 logofetesulo1
51.  863 Mr_Man_I_Am
52.  858 Cody_Caston
53.  852 Jorian Meeuse
54.  844 nigelthecuber
55.  836 zSquirreL
56.  821 MartinN13
57.  809 InfinityCuber324
58.  804 Jude_Stradtner
59.  799 Ontricus
59.  799 carlosvilla9
61.  796 Hayden Ng
62.  790 Jge
63.  788 cubeth
64.  783 Koen van Aller
65.  781 Triangles_are_cubers
66.  771 Utkarsh Ashar
67.  758 Timona
68.  755 DistanceRunner25
69.  745 derk
70.  737 Bigcubesrule
71.  725 2018KEAR02
72.  723 tJardigradHe
73.  720 turtwig
74.  717 d2polld
75.  710 Max C.
76.  701 Oliver Pällo
77.  697 Ianwubby
78.  692 VectorCubes
79.  689 rdurette10
80.  670 FishTalons
81.  669 MichaelNielsen
82.  668 midnightcuberx
83.  667 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
84.  666 lilwoaji
85.  662 Antto Pitkänen
86.  656 Theo Goluboff
87.  652 Shadowjockey
87.  652 Chris Van Der Brink
89.  650 mouses_ikae
89.  650 thecubemaster23
91.  641 LHCUBE2017
92.  640 any name you wish
93.  636 yoyoyobank3
93.  636 sqAree
95.  632 ARSCubing
96.  625 qaz
97.  623 Jacob Nokes
98.  621 parkertrager
99.  614 Cubing Mania
100.  609 Swagrid
101.  605 KingWilwin16
102.  598 Nitin Kumar 2018
103.  594 Maxematician
104.  587 JChambers13
105.  567 yijunleow
105.  567 Nong Quoc Khanh
107.  561 Cale S
108.  559 Puppet09
109.  546 Isaiah The Scott
110.  535 JackPfeifer
111.  529 arquillian
112.  528 Clock_Enthusiast
113.  525 Vector
114.  522 Luke Solves Cubes
115.  520 HTS98
115.  520 AidenCubes
117.  519 bluishshark
118.  516 michaelxfy
119.  510 bbbbbbbowen
120.  508 Zamirul Faris
121.  507 jameschng
122.  504 Hyperion
122.  504 mihnea3000
124.  500 vilkkuti25
125.  499 The Cubing Fanatic
126.  496 Cube for Thewan
127.  492 SpeedCubeLegend17
128.  491 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
129.  489 drpfisherman
130.  488 SzokL
131.  476 Dabmachine1
132.  470 bennettstouder
133.  468 KDJ
134.  466 dhafin
134.  466 Bogdan
136.  465 Nevan J
137.  464 2017LAMB06
138.  460 hotufos
139.  459 Legomanz
140.  456 Jakub D
141.  455 Cuber2s
142.  451 Kyle Ho
143.  449 Homeschool Cubing
143.  449 xyzzy
145.  448 EthanMCuber
146.  439 Daniel Partridge
147.  436 Jason Tzeng
147.  436 Topher_
149.  432 GooseCuber
150.  425 Fred Lang
151.  424 DLXCubing
152.  423 JakeAK
152.  423 Cubing_Paddy
154.  421 Kgr
154.  421 stanley chapel
156.  420 BradyLawrence
157.  417 TheCubingAddict980
157.  417 Poorcuber09
159.  412 Henry13
160.  404 Charlene Palafox
160.  404 DUDECUBER
162.  403 eyeballboi
162.  403 trangium
164.  398 GrettGrett
165.  397 kbrune
165.  397 Kylegadj
167.  395 mipmopblorg
168.  389 Trexrush1
168.  389 sporteisvogel
170.  388 Meanjuice
171.  387 Vince M
171.  387 CubeLub3r
173.  386 lumes2121
174.  384 Jack Law
175.  378 rlnninja44
176.  375 Elijah Rain Phelps
177.  370 edsch
178.  368 ican97
179.  346 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
180.  342 Jacck
181.  330 V Perm
182.  326 Omkar1
183.  314 calcuber1800
184.  313 Lewis
185.  309 N4C0
186.  305 Hazwi
186.  305 iLikeCheese
188.  301 benzhao
189.  299 the super cuber
190.  297 Jan Kasprzak
190.  297 Ayce
192.  289 LwBigcubes
193.  288 Poketube6681
194.  286 David ep
195.  285 Brendyn Dunagan
196.  283 samuel roveran
197.  282 Labano
197.  282 Jrg
197.  282 Neon
200.  277 FishyIshy
200.  277 qatumciuzacqul
202.  276 TipsterTrickster 
203.  275 Tekooo
204.  272 fun at the joy
205.  271 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
206.  268 MrLunarWolf
207.  267 mariotdias
208.  263 Ssiא
209.  262 Skewb_Cube
210.  259 Noob's Cubes
211.  256 tavery343
212.  251 Abram Grimsley
213.  247 nonamed_duck
214.  244 Keroma12
215.  241 padddi
216.  237 Jules Graham
217.  236 Mike Hughey
218.  234 One Wheel
219.  233 cubenerd74
220.  231 JLSH
221.  230 Enoch Jiang
222.  228 Chai003
223.  225 leolrg
224.  224 Quixoteace
225.  222 Johnathan Young
226.  219 CornerTwisted
227.  218 AydenNguyen
228.  215 CuberThomas
229.  213 fc3x3
230.  212 WTFperm
231.  209 20luky3
232.  208 breadears
233.  207 Natemophi
234.  203 Garf
235.  202 wearephamily1719
236.  200 aznbn
237.  199 Panagiotis Christopoulos
238.  181 myoder
239.  178 pjk
240.  177 shaub1
241.  170 RyanSoh
242.  167 EmmaTheCapicorn
243.  166 linus.sch
244.  157 WHY841
245.  155 superkitkat106
245.  155 wrmlover
245.  155 Mattecuber
248.  151 PCCuber
249.  147 Halqrius
249.  147 GabTheCuber
249.  147 Hana_n
252.  143 Vlad Hordiienko
252.  143 orangeicing
254.  142 Babbelbao
255.  141 roxanajohnson01
256.  140 Petri Krzywacki
256.  140 CubeEnthusiast15
258.  137 Kaito Kid Cuber
259.  135 Rubika-37-021204
260.  134 Urho Kinnunen
261.  130 Joe Archibald
262.  127 Li Xiang
262.  127 NONOGamer12
262.  127 Duncan Kimmett
265.  126 Redicubeman
266.  125 RisingShinx
267.  122 arbivara
268.  119 SuperSkewb
269.  118 Xauxage
270.  117 Gavsters_Cubing
271.  116 floqualmie
272.  115 Huntsidermy Cubed
272.  115 bh13
274.  114 elimescube
275.  112 Caleb Rogers
276.  110 Oxzowachi
277.  108 edcuberrules8473
278.  106 vishwasankarcubing
279.  104 Benjamin Warry
279.  104 ArdenLuvzCats
281.  99 Carter-Thomas
282.  98 White KB
283.  96 UnknownCanvas
284.  88 IsekaiMe
285.  86 Exmestify
286.  85 Cuber987
287.  82 FeelTheBeat
288.  81 Nash171
289.  80 Young_sap_BeCubing
290.  78 Xnightslayer99
290.  78 Qzinator
292.  76 Lukz
292.  76 Victor Tang
292.  76 filmip
295.  75 MatsBergsten
295.  75 Heewon Seo
297.  74 Lord brainy
298.  72 1davey29
299.  71 nurhid.hisham
299.  71 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
301.  69 Mormi
301.  69 Mrdoobery
301.  69 Penguinocuber
304.  67 wgisme
304.  67 G2013
306.  66 CUBERITHM
307.  65 c00bmaster
308.  64 Ricco
309.  63 Elisa Rippe
310.  62 jordi_frei
311.  61 Christopher Crnjak
311.  61 SuperCrafter51
313.  57 GWL1000
314.  54 Tom466
315.  53 Krökeldil
316.  52 JC Botha
317.  51 beabernardes
318.  49 ChaseTheCuber12
319.  46 riovqn
320.  43 GT8590
321.  41 NathanaelCubes
322.  40 Andy Chakarov
323.  38 LittleLumos
324.  36 leemer21
325.  32 Mr Cuber
326.  30 Zacian1516
327.  29 KIM ROYO
328.  28 Cuberstache
329.  26 Haya_Mirror
330.  25 Futurechamp77
330.  25 PortugeeJoe
332.  24 Dcubing
333.  23 UkkoE
334.  22 Lutz_P
335.  21 bernardspeedcuber
336.  18 Taffy23
336.  18 Sellerie11
336.  18 lucazdoescubingstuff
336.  18 DesertWolf
340.  15 JailtonMendes
341.  13 HelgeBerlin
342.  12 Helmer Ewert
343.  11 edd_dib
344.  10 SpeedyOctahedron
344.  10 Athervus
346.  9 DarkSolver2201
347.  8 Ronak das
348.  7 thomas.sch
348.  7 DanielRubicsCube
350.  4 2Slow2Solve


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2022)

350 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 265!

That means our winner this week is *Redicubeman!* Congratulations!!


----------

